# Weekly Toddler Activities



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

Welcome, All! The sharing continues! If you're just joining us, be sure to check out the thread for January with lots of cool ideas for activities for toddlers:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=36466

Here's the updated schedule for posting this month and next -- and of course I'm happy to add anyone who wants to join in!

2/2 sleepies & Hannah
2/9 momcat & peggy
2/16 Bella's Mama & lisa2s
2/23 grumo & carminex
3/2 oceanbaby & mama2kyla
3/9 brookelynnp & tinaq
3/16 MirandaW & MegsMom
3/23 LiminalOne & reesa
3/30 Drewsmom and Aloha Deb

Keep up the great work, mamas!
THX!
El


----------



## Iguanavere (Nov 26, 2001)

Just making sure that I'm on the list!

I thought I'd throw this out there:

My ds (2 yr. 9 months) loves to work in the kitchen with me. I have one of those apple peeler/cores so I usually set that up, but an apple on it and then let him peel and core the apple while I prepare other food. Ds gets a snack out of this activity. He also loves helping me with the Cuisenart, blender, juicer and the salad spinner.

Sometimes while I'm cooking, I give DS a cookie sheet and I put about 1 cup of corn starch on the cookie sheet - then I give ds a 1 cup of water and let him add the water and mix it up with his fingers. This is called Goop. Goop is great and totally zen like because it is neither a solid nor a liquid. You just keep adding water until you get the desiered consistency.

Then once the goop is really goopy I sprinkle red, yellow and blue food coloring into the goop and let DS mix the colors. This gets messy, but I can usually keep ds occupied with this activity while I get dinner going!


----------



## sozobe (Aug 5, 2002)

Ooh, I like the goop idea!

<checking in>


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

1. Coloring: Use blank sheets of paper. Start by drawing a stick person and writing your child's name under it. Say the child's name and point at the child, then read the name and point at your actual child, then read the name and point to the stick figure. This might be a good way to teach your child some communication and artistic skills. Give a color to your child. Ask your child to draw you.

2."Where is the object?"(Also known as Shell and Pea game): You will need three cups and a little ball or small object. (identical cups make this much harder ;-) Place the object under one of the three cups. Line the cups up and then move them around. Have your baby try to find which cup it was that had the object. They will have to pay CLOSE attention and it will also help with "object permanence".

3.Stacking: Use containers such as empty plastic bowls or metal bowls....plastic cups...etc. Show your child how to stack. Putting the largest first then smaller and smaller. This will help them with learning order and size relation.

4. Acting: Read a story together. Then pretend you are the characters. A good story to do this with is "The Three Pigs" (you might have to do one pig at a time, if you only have one child). You can be the wolf (for example) and pretend to knock on the door and say "Little Pig Little Pig Let me come in". If you do not own this story, you can either look online or just try to remember it ---or even make one up. This should help with imagination.

5. Listening walk: If it is warm you can walk outside. If not, you can just walk around the house. You are very quiet and listen for noises. Once you hear one you say "Did you hear that?" "What do you think that was?" and then you explain what it was and talk and discuss it. This is very good to teach children to be calm and pay attention to the world around them...as well as to use their sence of hearing....and point out that there are lots of noises around us..that we normally do not think about.

****I hope you enjoy these! I love playing with my 18 month old son. His favorite thing to do is listening walks. He loves to say "HMMMMMMMM" when we are looking for the noise :0)


----------



## AlohaDeb (Jul 30, 2002)

How do I "subscribe" to a thread without posting to it? I like being notified whenever someone posts something new, but sometimes I don't have anything I want to say myself.

TIA,
--Deb


----------



## mamakarata (Nov 20, 2001)

aloha from northern calif here!

at the very bottom of the screen is an option to click to subscribe.

see it?

good luck!


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Awesome ideas! Sam and I play one similar to the
Listening Walk. Usually, it starts when we hear an odd sound. With two cats and a dad who is always doing something in the house somewhere we have tons of these opportunities. When Sam hears the sound, he will say, "What's that sound?", cock his head and put a cupped hand to his ear. (We have no idea where he picked this up.) Then we try to figure out what it is by walking around to find it.


----------



## AutumnWind (Apr 16, 2002)

Sleepies - those are WONDERFUL ideas!!! I'm going to definitely try the Listening Walk and Where's The Object? with my 19 month old ds. Thank you so much.

We go on "treasure hunts" outside to pick up objects from nature and collect them in a basket. Like pine cones, leaves, rocks, snow, that sort of thing. We bring them inside & talk about them & show them to Daddy when he gets home. We name them and touch them and study them. (we haven't tried glue yet at 10 months, but eventually we'll glue the collections onto a paper. what age did you start glue with your toddlers?)


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

we didn't do glue with my oldest until he was about 2 and 1/2. they need to have enough verbal skills to listen to the command "Don't put too much" or "you put too much". also they need coordination enough to squeeze. MAYBE a glue stick could be done a bit earlier!!??

fyi. we also did sissors at 2 1/2 (child safety sissors).

around 2 and 1/2 you can get into some FUN little projects.


----------



## Serena (Nov 24, 2001)

Question about the corn starch thing... is this okay for a baby who still likes to taste everything, or should I wait until dd is older (she's 17 months now). Could it make her sick? (I've never even bought corn starch before, can you tell?)


----------



## Iguanavere (Nov 26, 2001)

Corn starch is safe for babies over a year old and as long as they aren't allergic to corn









Corn starch is used as a thickening agent for sauces and gravies, so it is safe to ingest. Although it doesn't taste that good.


----------



## siddie (Jan 15, 2003)

Aloha from the aloha state! I love the ideas and can't wait to try the cornstarch, my ds loves to mix and play in the kitchen. Yesterday we played with shaving cream on a cookie sheet and he had a blast. He is turning three soon though so he knows not to put it in his mouth. He also loves to use the apple-peeler-corer-slicer. Another fun activity he has enjoyed since he was 18 months old or so is to go through the spices opening them and smelling each one by one. Dill weed is his all time favorite.


----------



## Aiden'sMom (Apr 7, 2002)

what a great thread!!!
I can't wait to do the cornstarch thing!

Aiden likes to play in a big container of rice with measuring cups, funnels, bottles, etc.
put the rice container on the floor on a big tablecloth for easy cleanup


----------



## monkeymama (Mar 26, 2002)

Another idea......









My 15 mo ds had alot of fun last night discovering an array of fruits and veggies while i made dinner.....while sitting in his highchair i put an apple, a pear. a banana, a carrot, a cucumber, garlic an onion and a sweet potato on the tray and found pictures of some of them in his books.

He was filled with glee looking at the pictures while closely examining the 'real thing'.

Of course he HAD seen most of these veggies/fruit before, but not with the luxury of just being able to hold each one at his leisure and poke around each one, examining them in great detail. He especially found the onion interesting, the crinkly paperlike skin was really fascinating to him. I think that often as adults we tend to forget how even the most simple activities can be full of fun and surprise for our toddlers. I love how being a Mama is reminding me of these things









It was fun for me to watch him full of discovery, really making connections between what he sees in his books and what he experiences for himself in real life.

MM


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Love the cornstarch idea, and the "whole foods"







idea. Can't wait to try them on Meg!


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

I think this thread needs reviving! With the boards down and our generally chaotic lives, we seem to be losing significant amounts of steam here, so I thought I'd post a few ideas for this week. If your turn is coming up and you're feeling like there are no good ideas left, try revisiting some of the old ideas but add a twist of your own . . . like I'm about to do!

Household Collage: This was the first idea I posted and I admit, I never did it! So in desperation this weekend I salvaged a magazine from the recycling bin and cut out pictures of babies (as multi-racial as possible). I put them up on the kitchen cabinets after ds went to bed and in the a.m. he was ASTONISHED! And I promise that in 3 minutes he was saying "Babies! Babies!" and this was not a word we'd ever heard him say before. And then he had fun peeling off the tape and ripping down the pix, so I figure it was a good fine motor activity, too. So I'm reviving this idea and will try to do it once a week. And this was after I thought it was a lame idea! Give it a try!









Homemade Blocks: Also one of my first ideas . . . well after months of saving up boxes, I sat down last night and covered about 20 boxes in solid-color wrapping paper. I built a tower that ds discovered this a.m. and he was thrilled. BUT, he then had almost 30 minutes of fun by carefully ripping off the colorful paper! SILLY ME! THEY LOOKED LIKE PRESENTS!







: Oh well, it entertained him AND he used that little pincer grasp!

Daddy's Morning Surprise: My amazing dh has started an awesome tradition at our house: Every night after ds goes to bed, and as we're putting away toys, he builds something out of ds's blocks and leaves it for him to discover in the morning. This is becoming so special to us all -- ds giggles with glee and does his happy dance when he sees it (SO CUTE!) and dh emails me, dying to find out what ds's reaction was! (He goes to work b4 ds and I get up.) Ds approaches the creations with wonder, and is very careful not to knock them down for a while . . . It's almost like a "Daddy wuz here" statue . . . and the structures oftentimes give ds ideas about new ways to use the blocks. Part of me wants this to be a special thing that only we do, but it's such a lovely thing for ds and dh to share, I wanted you all to pass it on your s.o.'s, if you'd like.









Blocks Go Horizontal: I just realized recently that we have been building towers with ds for months, if not a year now, and yet we never build horizontal structures. So lately we have modeled lining the blocks up on the floor, or making them into a long "train" that ds can push. (I'm a little torn about this, bc I feel certain Joseph Chilton Pearce would say that we should leave this to the children to discover for themselves, but I did this in a moment when I felt like we needed to buy new toys bc ds was burning out on his blocks. So pick your evil, I suppose.) The wonderful thing is that the next day I walked into the living room to find this amazing Stonhenge-like figuration of blocks -- individual blocks standing on end, positioned around the room -- and it was truly one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. (Isn't it cool how the smallest things can make your heart sing?!?!)









Makeshift Easel: We are really wanting to buy an easel for ds, but can't afford one. They're wonderful for children bc they help them develop upper body strength -- I mean, think about it: drawing on a piece of paper on the floor is totally different from drawing on an upright surface. So we have taped a large sheet of paper (see my newsprint suggestion earlier) onto the fridge and ds draws w/his washable crayons while I cook. Yes, he colors on the fridge, too, but these crayons wipe right off. It's a great makeshift easel for now!

Old-Timey Clothespin Fun: Remember those old-fashioned clothespins that look like little people? I had a bag sitting around from my old K teacher days and opened it for ds so he could experiment with putting them on the edge of a plastic container (got this idea from a book). It's good fine motor bc he has to line up the pin opening w/the lip of the container, and then also has to push pretty firmly to get it to stay on. I know you'll probably have to buy these, but they're good for many projects to come (see below).

Dust Under the Fridge: Ds got 2 child-sized brooms for Xmas. He LOVES to sweep and is quite good at it. In fact, he has successfully swept ALL of the brand-new refrigerator magnets UNDER the fridge. Yes folks, they're gone forever (until the Cleaning Fairy comes to my house to move that darn thing!). But this gave me an idea to intentionally put stuff on the kitchen floor for him to sweep (i.e. alphabet blocks, clothespins, beans for older children who won't eat them!). And if you really wanna challenge them, make a big square (or triangle, or rectangle, or octagon, etc.) on the floor with masking tape and show child how to sweep the objects into the shape. I know there's some potential here for making this into a game for older children -- masking tape and kitchen floors are a great combo!

Highchair Water Play: (more fun while you're cooking!) Got one of those bowls with a suction cup? After child has eaten, fill it with warm water and let her splash around in it. Give her spoons and cups w/ a little more water and let her pour. Add something to the water (edible, like frozen blueberries, or not, like plastic shapes) and give her a slotted spoon to scoop the things out. If your highchair tray has a nice lip, you can even keep refilling the bowl for a while. And the end result will be sparkling clean hands with no fuss!

Hope something here inspires someone! If you have variations on any of the above, post away!

Happy days to you all!
El

P.S. I know there's plenty of interest in dividing this thread up into 2 threads: one for older and one for younger children (like 12-24 months, and 24+) -- I'll keep running the younger thread, but no one has volunteered to oversee the older thread. Any takers? It's not that much work!


----------



## momcat (Aug 9, 2002)

Hello, mamas!

Well, it was my turn this week, and I completely forgot. Please forgive me! Here are a few ideas - they are probably not the most profound, and there may be some repeats 'cause I haven't been able to keep up with the January thread! So, here goes:

1. Take a field trip! Ds is fascinated by our pets, so I love to take him to pet stores that allow a "hands-on" experience. He loves to pet the bunnies, squawk back at the birds, and watch the fish. (He loved this so much that we now own fish!







: It was better than a bird...!)

2. Take another field trip! We live in a minor metropolitan area and have a small, regional airport. Ds LOVES airplanes, so every once in a while we'll just go to the airport to watch the airplanes! It's a cheap way to spend an hour (just pay for parking!), and he loves it. I have a friend who takes her son to the car wash. It's the same thrill - you get to watch the cars roll by, but with the added benefit of all the soap suds and water jets.

3. We play a lot of hide and seek. Dh or I will hide, then sing "hoo-hoo" (minor third - think cuckoo clocks, doorbells, "nyah-nyah"...) until ds finds us. He thinks this is hilarious, and he is starting to repeat our singing patterns. He will also now initiate this game by humming the pattern to us and then running away.

4. Don't forget about wiggles, tickles, and other goofy things! For instance, ds loves to bounce on one of our leg to "Jack be nimble/Jack be quick/Jack jump o-o-over [as he flies over to our other leg] the candlestick!" John Fierabend has four or five books available for purchase. There is a "wiggles and tickles" book, a book of lullabies, etc. They are a wonderful resource.

As I said, these are far from profound - I just forgot to go looking. I'm sorry, friends! I do hope that something here gives you an idea or two, though... good luck!


----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

Sorry everyone!! I know it's my turn..first the boards went down..then some "real life" stuff needied attending to.. I promise I will be back later today with my ideas!!


----------



## Iguanavere (Nov 26, 2001)

I don't think I have a week, but I thought I'd share something that we did yesterday:

Have a Teddy Bear Pic Nic in your living room. Get a blanket and all your teddy bears. First walk through the pretend forrest and then put down your blanket down in the living room (or whereever you want.) Then set your pretend basket down and pretend to eat food. You can then play all sorts of games like ring a round the rosie with the teddy bears. Teddy Bear, Teddy Bear is another good one:

Teddy Bear Teddy Bear turn around (turn around)
Teddy Bear Teddy Bear touch the ground (touch the ground)
Teddy Bear Teddy Bear reach up high (put your hands up high)
Teddy Bear Teddy Bear touch the sky (sway arms above the head)
Teddy bear Teddy Bear touch your shoes (touch your feet)
Teddy Bear Teddy Bear I love you (Point to your loved one.)

You can also play doctor with your Teddy Bear and sing the Bear went over the Mountain and let your toddler tell you what the bear sees.

Enjoy!


----------



## marchmom19 (Jan 21, 2002)

hi there

I am interested to join and help out. I have a 34 month old (almost three year old 'Gasp' where did the time fly?). I wouldnt mind helping out with ideas for the older toddler list if the list split into two groups. I agree its good to separate as there are quite a lot that can be adapted to the age group, but also need to have ideas that are stimulating for each.

I was going through my new Montessori Parent Guide book and tried out a few ideas today with my toddler. (she is feeling a bit left out as we have a month old baby)

This is what I did today:

-Matching Shapes: (instead of those blocks with different shapes to try to fit into the form). Create your own shapes out of construction papers and be wild and creative. Let your child cut out some shapes too as the older ones will like to use scissors.

Then on a white paper, trace out all the shapes that have been created. Then scrambled the shapes and ask your child to match the shapes to the one that is drawn on the paper. If they have hard time, have them trace the shape with their fingers etc. Talk to them about the colour of paper, shape etc.

-Matching & Feeling Objects: Have two cloth bags. One for mama and one for the child. Go around the house and find two objects of similarity and put one into each bags. (ex: clothespins, blocks, lego, animals figures, bath toys) and then take out one object, explaining to your child you found an object in your bag...what the shape feels like etc... then take it out. Ask your child to find similar object in her bag. Then take turn...ask her to go first and you try to match same object.

-'I Spy'. This is a good time to start with our toddlers.







Dont need to explain as I think you all know this game.









I can do tons more ideas, as well looking for some too. My toddler seems to need more stimulating ideas and we do lots of crafts but I think she is ready for more things.

Mother to two lil ones (34 mos and 1 mos)


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I am so depressed with our blocks. Our floors are not level at all! The food flung from the high chair rolls into a closet just to give an example and even I can build only about 3 blocks high before it all comes down. So lining them up sounds like a good idea to me. And DD isn't getting the hang of fitting those lego's together either. I may try to level out the coffee table so we can bildon it.

Funny thing is that I don't notice it walking around anymore.

Oh, and maybe some of us could come up with ideas for older toddlers and put it on this list. I wold be interested in hearing them, but I don't have them for ideas because, well, DD is 18 months.


----------



## suke3 (Jul 25, 2002)

my 11 month old and my almost 3 year old had a great big car wash at bath time tonight. All the trucks that could get wet did. We used scrub brushes, wash clothes, baby shampoo. Fun fun fun


----------



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

I was sooo excited to try the goop idea with the cornstarch, and dd had absolutely no interest in it. I was so sad because she loves to help cook and pretend to cook so I thought this would be great but evidently I was way wrong.







We're going to try the clothes pins today.


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Aw, {{{LISA}}}, they do have their own ideas don't they? Darn opinionated little creatures...







Let us know how your afternoon goes.


----------



## AvalonDaughter (Mar 24, 2002)

I am a little lost in the shuffle. Which group of toddlers are these actitivies for?


----------



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok, I've been thinking of things that we have been doing lately that have been successful that could be modified for younger tots as well. So, here goes:

1) Birdfeeder- take a piece of stale bread (preferably something thick and chewy) or an old bagle and cover it with honey or peanutbutter. Your toddler can help you roll it in birdseed and tie a ribbon around it to hang it outside your window. You can watch the birds come eat your little snack and talk about birds and winter and whatever else they think of.

2) Seedling planter- This is a great way to get your spring germination done and spend time with the little ones to boot. Take an empty egg carton and have your child fill each cup with a little dirt. Then make a hole and plant each seed and cover it up. Have your little one water it then cover it with plastic wrap. In a few weeks you'll have a plant to transplant into your garden or a container or whatever you choose. We're doing herbs so dd can eat the fruits of her labor.

3) Kazoo- take your empty toilet paper roll cover one end with a small square of wax paper and fasten it with a rubber band. You now have a kazoo. If you want to get fancy you can have your toddler decorate the roll first.

4) Finger print stamps- take an ink pad and have your toddler put her fingers in the ink one at a time and make finger prints on a piece of paper. After she has had fun with that part of it make pictures out of the prints.

5) Potato stamps- you don't have to use potatoes for this if you have a smaller toddler use an apple or pear. If you are using a potato, make shapes, letters or numbers out of the potato, dip them in paint and stamp them on the paper. MIL gave me some number cookie cutters and we are using them to make number stamps. If you are using apples or pairs, just cut them in half and use the inside as your stamp. You'll have a beautiful picture of an apple or a pear. We have been using Zen's artwork to wrap presents.

I hope you can use some of these. I have a few more up my sleeve if I get another turn.


----------



## AutumnWind (Apr 16, 2002)

lisa2s, I love the fruit stamping idea. What kind of paint is okay to use with a 20 month old?


----------



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

We have some washable paint from Crayola. At 20 mos you should be able to instruct them to keep it out of their mouthes.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i love reading this thread, but because of personal circumstances and general lameness i haven't signed up for a week.

autumnwind -- pudding paint is great. vanilla pudding + food coloring = paint. you don't have to worry about your little one eating it (although i'm not a big fan of artificial dyes in real food). you can also make paint with flour and water and food coloring. the pudding has a better consistency, though, i think. if you don't have any on hand just mix flour and water and food coloring to the desired level of goopiness and voila -- paint! i tried cooking the flour and water a little last time like really runny homemade playdough, but it was still a little grainy. dd (2) didn't seem to care either way, though.

so many great ideas here. you mamas all rock!


----------



## Curly Locks (Oct 21, 2002)

Lisa2s~Cool ideas! I think everyone here is so creative and I appreciate all the effort. I am going to paste all the activities into MSWord and print them off and put them in a notebook for easier reference cuz my memory is so bad! Plus dh will love reading your ideas and seeing what a neat thread this is and trying the ideas out. Thanks for keeping this going everyone and to Breathe for her extra input of ideas this past week. I really enjoyed reading them and plan on trying a few this week!


----------



## fraya (Apr 13, 2002)

I'm not technically part of this thread/group, but I enjoy reading the ideas. Here are a couple that we've used lately that have been hits:

COLOR ICE: Color some water using food coloring (you could try the primary colors so that you can ultimately enjoy combining colors to see how blue + yellow = green) and then freeze it in an ice tray. Play with them in the bath tub! The color seems to centralize in the middle of the cube, but it still makes the cube more interesting and easier to keep track of. My son particularly enjoys using the sandbox shovel that I got for him for the bathtub-ice play -- he can practice his motor skills by trying to scoop up the ice. Same thing for corks from that rare bottle of wine (actually, we rarely drink so I have to beg for them from my parents and sister!).

OIL AND WATER: My son is interested in shapes. So we took a small, shallow bowl (about 3-4 in. in diameter) and put a few tablespoons of water in it. Then I picked up the canola oil bottle and dropped a few drops in -- we looked at how they formed circles, ovals, and globs. Then my son enjoyed sticking his finger into a shape to see how it changed the shape. Then he enjoyed stirring the whole thing and sliding his hands together. I encouraged him to rub his hands on his (bare) legs and knees, pointing out body parts as part of the deal. I would recommend that you do the activity on an easy-clean surface, perhaps with a big terry towel under the two of you, that you have a small terry towel/washcloth on hand for clean-up immediately afterward, too. And consider adding some food coloring to the oil, though we had a lot of fun exploring the first time around without it.

I think that the ice idea is derived from one presented in The Busy Toddler Book. I can't remember!

Those are two of our fun ideas from this week.


----------



## AutumnWind (Apr 16, 2002)

fraya - I love the color ice idea. But I'm wondering about my 20 month old - he tends to put ice in his mouth and try to eat it. He choked on a piece last August (but he was only 14 months then) & I haven't given him any since. How old is your son? I'm thinking I might try the ice idea now that mine is older.

beanma - thank you for the paint recipies!


----------



## fraya (Apr 13, 2002)

My son is 22 months old and has not really been putting non-food stuff in his mouth for a while now. He also generally listens to us when we describe the danger/safety issues involved in something. (Although, he was awfully disappointed when I ruined his fun putting a screw into an outlet yesterday. He was so excited to show me his great idea, and then I rained on his parade! I felt so bad.)

The same is true of the oil idea ... I didn't need a towel underneath because he knows and heeds the warning of "slippery." He knows from personal experience, though!

With the ice, it melts so quickly in the bath water and in his hand that it wasn't a big deal. He never did even try to put it in his mouth, though. Also, I used the ice cube trays rather than the crescent-shaped cubes that our freezer's icemaker makes. We also use the cubes at the beginning of the bath, when the water is warmest.

The first time, we just plopped six cubes in the water. The next times, we gave him one cube at a time so that he could explore the properties more in-depth. He's a studious one, our little guy. Loves to read and study things. Once, I counted that he spent at least 5 minutes studying the triangle and square pages of a book (by himself)!

Anyway, I hope that the ice cube idea works for you. It's a lot of fun for us.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Nov 24, 2001)

Sorry I'm a little late posting... I know if anyone will be understanding it's all of you mamas...Here are some fun art recipes with a few ideas for their use included!

Watercolor Cakes
1 Tablespoon clear vinegar
1 Tablespoon baking soda
1 Tablespoon cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon corn syrup
Food coloring
Mix vinegar and baking soda in a bowl. When the mixture stops fizzing, add cornstarch and corn syrup. Blend together. The mixture will have a strange, cakelike consistency. Divide the mixture among three lids. For each color, blend in a few drops of food coloring with a paintbrush. Use immediately, or, after the colors have dried into cakes, swirl a wet brush into each color to start painting.

Thick Paint
Paintings don't have to be flat. The paint can stick out like on a Van Gogh. Spread it on with a butter knife or squeeze it out from a squeeze bottle or a plastic zip sandwich bag, and use colored paper.
1/2 cup soap flakes
1/4 cup water
Add a small amount of soap flakes to the water; then beat with an egg beater. Continue adding flakes and beating until mixture is evenly blended. Homemade soap flakes can be made by grating bar soap. Be sure the bars are absolutely dry. Sift the grates through a mesh sieve for a soft powder.

Cornstarch Finger Paint
1/4 cup cornstarch
3/4 cup water
Food coloring or powdered tempera dissolved in a little water
Combine cornstarch with a little of the water in a pot. Stir until they form a smooth paste. Now stir in the rest of the water. Now put the pot over low heat stirring constantly so the mixture doesn't stick. Simmer until clear and thick. Cool. Divide into bowls and blend in coloring or blend in the coloring as you finger paint.

Flour Finger Paint
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup water
1 Tablespoon liquid detergent
Food coloring or powdered tempera
Combine flour, detergent, and water in the mixing bowl. Stir until they form a smooth paste. Divide into bowls and blend in coloring or , blend in the colors as you fingerpaint.

Soap Flake Finger Paint
Whip up a batch of this paint before your child's next bath. Let them paint the bathtub walls with it.
1/4 cup soap flakes
1/2 cup warm water
food coloring
Add a small amount of soap flakes to water in a bowl and beat with an egg beater. Continue adding and beating until mixture looks like whipped cream. Divide into bowls and blend in coloring, or just blend as you paint.

No-Cook Flour Dough
2 cups flour
1 cup salt
1 cup water
Combine flour and salt in a bowl and stir. Add water and mix thoroughly. Gather the mixture in your hands and press it into a firm ball. Put the ball on a clean surface and knead until you have a smooth dough.

Cooked Flour Dough
2 cups flour
1 cup salt
2 cups water
2 Tablespoons oil
1 tablespoon cream of tartar
Combine all ingredients in a pot. Stir over low heat being careful not to let the mixture stick. Keep stirring and cooking until the mixture looks like mashed potatoes instead of soup. Remove the pot from the stove and cool until ready to handle. Put the glob on a floured surface and knead until you have a smooth dough.

Cornstarch Dough
Follow the same directions as for the Cooked Flour Dough but use the following ingredients:
1 cup cornstarch
2 cups baking soda
11/4 cups water

Soapy Dough
2 cups soap flakes
1/2 cup hot water
Pour soap flakes and water into a bowl. Add a few drops of food coloring if you wish. Beat until evenly mixed. Gather the mixture in your hands. Press it into a firm glob. Place the glob on a pie plate. Shape it anyway you want. You can let it dry for a few days, and enjoy it as a sculpture, or use it as soap.

Cornstarch Paste
If your child eats a little bit of this, you don't need to worry!
2 Tablespoons sugar
1/2 cup cornstarch
1 cup water
Mix cornstarch and sugar with a little bit of the water in a pot. Stir until it forms a paste. Gradually add the rest of the water and stir. Cook the mixture until it looks like pudding. Store in a covered, clearly marked container in the refrigerator.
This is a great paste to make torn paper collages which toddlers love to do!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Nov 24, 2001)

I put my activities/recipes for the week of February 16th in a thread called activities...sorry I'm such a dork...my only excuse is I'm pregnant!


----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

No problem..I just moved it over here..


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Cannot WAIT to try the ice cubes in the tub!!!


----------



## Curly Locks (Oct 21, 2002)

Was someone going to start a thread for older toddlers? I think it would be a great idea, but not necessary for my benefit. I'm pretty good at knowing what will be too advanced for my 14 mo. But I can see it would be helpful to have another thread so when going back for ideas it will save a lot of time.

I pasted the activities into MSWord, printed it, and dh and I read and starred the ones that were age appropriate for ds. Dh really got a kick out of the ideas! He even did a blanket ride today for ds while I was taking a much needed nap. I didnt even make the suggestion to do the blanket ride, he just remembered. Ds loved it!!! After dinner tonight they let me in on the fun.


----------



## marchmom19 (Jan 21, 2002)

today dd and i did ice painting... we put paint (finger paint) on paper..put ice on each drop of colour and shook the baking pan paper was in. wonderful abstract pics and dd had fun holding the tray and watching the ice slide across the paper leaving behind colourful trail.

fun to do with the winter season.!









(could even bring in snow from outside and try with that??)

hugs
stephanie


----------



## grumo (Dec 12, 2001)

Here it is Sunday again, and time for some fresh ideas...

Lesson plans

1. Pictures - It was quite relieving to me to one day realized that I do not have to keep EVERY photograph I take. Picture taking and picture displaying changed for me once I realized I could throw out the pictures that simply aren't very good or were very similar to another picture I like. Now with dd instead of tossing those pictures I keep them for her. She has a substantial stack (over 75) of pictures I keep tucked away until moments when we have nothing to do. I take them out and we go over them talking about each one. She can kiss the pictures, crumple them up in her hands, get fingerprints all over them and when she looses interest in talking about the people in them with me, she likes to spread them about the house. I usually leave them out for the rest of the day and sometimes into the next and she idly picks them up and looks at them. They are easy to stack back up and put away until the next time. When some get too mangled I toss them.

2. Peeling an Egg - okay, I didn't set out to do this, but one day I discovered that dd *really* enjoys peeling hard-boiled eggs. I had her standing on a chair in the kitchen watching me cook and she really wanted to handle the egg I was about to peel. I let her try it and it took all her concentration. She carefully peeled the shell off, deliberately placing the shell where I asked her to put it; she picked up dropped pieces, and when some shell stuck to her fingers she worked to get it off. It had her complete attention for about 10 minutes. She also didn't mangle the egg! For those of you who haven't boiled an egg for a while: place egg(s) in a pan with cold water to cover, and bring to a boil. After you get a rolling boil, set the timer for 12 minutes (or more if you are at a high altitude). Drain water and fill pot twice with coldwater to cool eggs quickly.

3. Tin Can Play - They make can openers that remove the lid without cutting the metal now. This means no sharp edges. I saw a tin can used to make a musical instrument by adding a chopstick or a spoon. It clangs well on the inside, it rubs on the inside and the outside, and it bangs on the bottom. It is, also fun to drop things inside (like a musical egg shaker).

4. Finger Plays - As a first time mom, I know about 10 songs and only a couple of those have hand motions. Here is a web site that has tons and tons of fingerplays:
Fingerplays
and here is a site with tons and tons of songs:
Songs

5. Rearrange the furniture - Make lily pads with couch cushions and jump on them. Make a temporary slide out of a table leaf and your couch. Use couch cushions to make a tunnel. Bring out your sheet and make a fort again. Stack the pillows.

and, because I have another idea&#8230;

6. Toilet Paper play - You know they love it. Let 'em play with their own roll every once in a while. Make a trial and walk along it. Wrap the furniture in it. Scoop up handfuls and throw it in the air. Shred it. Put pieces in something. Take pieces out of something.
Once when I was having a bad week and needed 10 minutes to myself, I let dd completely destroy a full box of tissues. When she lost interest, I put all the tissues in a photocopy paper box and left it available. Every other day or so she'd become interested in it again and play with it. I kept it out until the pieces were so small it was annoying. Do the same type of thing with the toilet pa


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

Thanks, grumo! Cool ideas! I wonder if my ds could peel the egg without eating it? (We've not tested them yet since he's so alergic.) Maybe we'll wait a bit. And I love the tissue idea for an emergency!

And speaking of forts, today I pulled out our Gymini (the play mat with the arches with dangling toys) to loan to some friends who have an infant. Ds was very interested in it, so I threw a blanket over the arches and it became a house! (He was more interested in putting things in the house than going in himself, but that was a fun activity, too.) Then we draped the blanket so it made a tunnel and he crawled thru and pushed his car thru. I was pleased to have milked an afternoon of entertainment out of it b4 loaning it out!

Gotta check out that finger play site! THX!


----------



## mamaDsofi&iri (Nov 24, 2001)

Thank you for the great ideas!
DD loves peeling eggs too, though she also loves to eat them







inky She also used to help me by peeling onions when she was about 1 1/2, not so much lately.
I'm looking for some safe scissors right now (she is 2 1/2, I would be too afraid but someone said here they tried it at about this age, and she is VERY keen to try!)

Keep the good job, thank you great mommas!


----------



## sozobe (Aug 5, 2002)

Just peeled eggs! Thing is, dd is some kinda egg-peeling prodigy (do they give scholarships for that?) and did 4 in about a minute. Maybe a minute and a half. But she _enjoyed_ it, and that's what counts.


----------



## sacredplay (Feb 1, 2003)

Thank you so much for sharing these oh so dimple, but really great ideas for play to bring out "the child" in all of us.









I appreciate your sharing!!

Praying for peace,
Patricia


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a question about art/painting projects: Where do you set this up? Ds is 21 months old, and he would be painting the couch, the walls, the carpet, everything, if I gave him some paint, so just putting down a mat doesn't help. We had to buy those special markers that only work on certain paper, and he still tries to draw on everything. What do you do?


----------



## grumo (Dec 12, 2001)

Try in the bathtub, or bring inside (assumeing it is either cold or wet wherever you are) a kiddie pool. While he might be able to climb out of either of these at least the boundries are very visible and easy to define clearly.


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for helping to keep this thread alive and well. I'm sorry we never did separate into 2 threads for different ages, but it does seem like people are making developmentally appropriate suggestions when possible.

March is almost here and I think we should post our March ideas to this thread instead of starting a new one. (If it gets too long, we'll move it.)

oceanbaby and mama2kyla: You guys still on for March?

THX, All!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

YEP! i have been writing all these down! i actually went out and bought the gymboree"toddler play" book last night so i may have to "steal" a few ideas from there, LOL


----------



## sozobe (Aug 5, 2002)

oceanbaby, we do our art projects in the kitchen, with washable everything -- markers, crayons, paint. It all really does come off. We have a tile floor, and made a little art area (this part isn't necessary) with a kid-sized table and some washable cotton kitchen rugs from Target ($9.99/ea), and she can go crazy. Washes off floor, washes off table, washes off walls, washes off carpet, washes off clothes. No prob. (And not as much clean-up as you might think -- I've not yet had to wash the rugs since I bought them a couple of months ago.)


----------



## sueami (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks for posting all your wonderful ideas, everyone! this is a lifesaver of a thread!
i'm going to leap in and post a few of my own. i'd vol. to do a week but i don't trust myself to remember when the time comes...

--take a long (4-6 ft) strip of fabric a couple inches wide and tie to a 12-18 inch stick, drumstick. makes a great ribbon waver to twirl in circles, pretend to lasso, etc...
--dd's fav, and it takes alot of work to set up, but even more time for her to do, is the spider web game. take a ball (log? what do they call yarn these days) of yarn, tie one end to the front door knob and unravel it, stretching it across the room, wrapping it around sturdy, untippable furniture items like bannisters, table legs, pianos, etc. going back and forth across the room until it is impossible to walk through the room. tuck the remaining yarn in a hiding place with a little treat. dd, at 3 1/2 was spending 20 minutes slowly winding the string onto a holder (cardboard tube or a narrow piece of scrap wood) and unravelling the web.
--treasure hunts are also a big fave. i make them simple by drawing a picture of the thing/place where the next clue is hidden, then going there and drawing another pic of the next hiding place and hiding that under the first object drawn, etc. i do 6 or 7 clues then leave a treat under the last. this takes up a lot of my time tho and she rips right through it...
--i bought up a bunch of food coloring sets at the grocery when it was on sale and i'll give her the little bottles in the tub to experiment with color combining. i don't mind if she uses them all up because they only cost a buck or so...
-- periodically she wants to cook, so i give her a big mixing bowl and a bunch of food that's going bad or is unwanted. overripe bananas, zukes that are getting too old, a huge batch of powdered homemade hot choc. someone gave us 5 years ago, that sort of thing. it's a gross mess by the time it's done but she loves it!
--rehearsing holidays. she loves to play easter egg hunt or trick or treat (i'm the homeowner and have to move from chair to chair and room to room and exclaim over her costume again and again. we use last year's halloween candy -- i use the pieces i know she doesn't like to minimize actual consumption) or wrapping up her toys as presents with old wrapping paper that i don't like or got very cheap. i let her use scissors and have since she was 2. she's never hurt herself.
-- animals with wrong parts. this requires a little artistic self confidence, but we draw animals, then put wings/flippers/tails/horns where they shouldn't be and hide them with our hands as we show her the picture. here's your ... turtle ... what's wrong with it? she delights in peeling our hands away then taking the picture away and cutting off all the wrong parts, leaving just the animal as it should be.

kids are rioting, so that's all for now! thx for your ideas!!


----------



## AutumnWind (Apr 16, 2002)

This one may sound kind of lame, but my 20-month-old loves it. We bought toilet paper in bulk from Sam's Club - it's 6 packages of 9 rolls in each package. We brought them into the bathroom to put away, and discovered that he saw the 6 big, soft packages as giant "blocks". So he spent 30 minutes or so just building giant towers & knocking them down. He was so delighted because the towers were MUCH bigger than he, and he felt so powerful knocking them down.

So now when dh or I need to be in the bathroom for a long period of time, he's in there playing with his giant "blocks", and we can do our business in peace. hee! hee!


----------



## sleepless in ct (Apr 21, 2002)

I was just reading this thread,so i thoought i'd post a few ideas.The car wash idea reminded me of last summer.I have these little spray bottles(maybe holds one to two cups) and ds(was 2 at that ttime) and neighbor kids(ages 3 and 6) all loved washing the cars with these.They would spray and then wipe it down.You can even put soap in a bucket or spray bottle and let them wet the cloths with that.Eventually they can spray the whole thing off with a hose.This was something they liked doing day after day for almost an hour!

Now that it's winter and we're inside more I let ds(now 2.8) play with water inside.In the kitchen we put some towels down.I getout a couple of rubbermaid tubs.Fill one with water.Give him scoops,a funnel,colander and let him fill,pour,scoop,etc.

I also do the same with dry foods.Cornmeal,pasta, lentils.It gets messy,so I just haveto be ready for the cleanup.

Ds loves to glue and cut. Anything. Also big on cutting food with a knife. He says "I want to knifesomething." LOL


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

oceanbaby,

we set DD (2) up in the booster chair at the kitchen table for finger paint, but if that won't fly with your little one the tub is fun with soap paint (make your own with a drop of food coloring in liquid soap in a jar lid). she's pretty responsive to "crayons are for drawing on paper", too, but i know not all kids might be.

hth,


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by oceanbaby_
*I have a question about art/painting projects: Where do you set this up? Ds is 21 months old, and he would be painting the couch, the walls, the carpet, everything, if I gave him some paint, so just putting down a mat doesn't help. We had to buy those special markers that only work on certain paper, and he still tries to draw on everything. What do you do?*

We use the high chair for crayons, which is as far as we've gotten with art projects so far...oh and also have those Color Wonder markers.

Tried goop the other day - I had a blast with it, DD was not interested. And WHAT a mess!

Made colored ice cubes for tomorrow night's bath, can't wait to do that! I got SUCH a disdainful look from the Whole Foods employee when I asked about food coloring (they don't carry it).







I promised I wasn't putting it in food.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

i havent had time to read through the rest of the thread so hopefully i dont repeat anything









activities for week of 3/2

1. bubbles - i know simple... but it entertains kyla forever. We have a gymboree bubble wand (that blows the small bubbles) and gymboree non pop bubbles and take turns blowing them. Or if kyla isnt getting the hang of it i blow them and she chases them around pointing at them! If you want to make your own non pop bubbles: mix 1 cup of water, 1 tablespoon of glycerin, and 2 tablespoons of dishwashing detergent.

2. hide the binky (or other object) --- you can use a pacifier, ball, anything small that your toddler will want to find. Take some cups(2-3).... let your toddler put the object on the table.. then cover it with one of the cups and move the cups around. Then ask toddler to find the object.... they probably wont get it right... but in our house it provides lots of giggles when she does find it!

3. stacking... this works well for young kids and older toddlers.. make different sized blocks. large blocks can be made out of grocery bags.. fill it with crumpled newsletter and tape it like you would a present on one end. smaller blocks can be clean empty milk cartons.. open the top and cut vertically throgh the corner creases to create flaps.. tape the flaps shut and cover them with colored construction paper. For extra fun let toddler help decorate the blocks with crayons, paint, etc. After you have all your blocks start playing.. stacking high, creating forts, etc. It will help them learn about size and relationship as well!

4. jumping target practice... kyla is 22 months and absolutely LOVES to jump... she gets so proud of herself... so we started jumping target practice. take a large circle of construction paper or a paper place.. decorate if if you like. then tape it to the floor using strong packing tape or something reliable so that when she/he lands on it... it doesnt slip. Then she/he can practice jumping on the spot... help her/him if needed and applaud when they get it right on! This works for older kids too.. just make the spot smaller as they get bigger so its more of a challenge.

5. baby bathtime... another simple one.. give toddlers favorite baby a bath! most toddlers love water and love their babies.. so its a great combo!







you can find a big bowl or something and fill it part way with water and a little soap.. then help toddler bathe baby with a small wash cloth... then dry her off.


----------



## momcat (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi, everyone -

I know it isn't my week, but I completely forgot when it was my turn and didn't have anything useful to say. SO... I just read a few cute ideas, thought of all of you mamas, and thought I'd share! Sorry to co-opt your week, those of you "on duty," but I didn't think you'd mind!









1. Footprint trail: practice eye-foot coordination and balance. Cut several large footprints out of construction paper and tape the footprints to the floor in a walking pattern. Encourage your child to follow the footprints, placing his/her feet on the cutouts. Or, try a variation: have your child walk outside in the snow and then retrace his/her footprints; cut out animal footprints - bird, dog, raccoon, etc and follow the path (as well as identify the animal).

2. Sticker puppets: Gather popsicle sticks and attach an animal sticker to the end of each one. Hold the puppets along a table edge and have them sing, dance, and recite nursery rhymes.

3. Paper turtle: Turn over a paper bowl and decorate it with stickers, construction paper, crayons or markers, etc. Paint the "shell" with cotton balls dipped in paint, then daubed onto the bowl. While your child is decorating the shell, cut out 5 ovals and one small triangle from construction paper. One oval is for the turtle's head, the other four ovals are for legs, and the triangle is the tail. Draw a face on the turtle's head. Glue the head, tail, and legs to the rim of the bowl. Turn the bowl upside down, and it will look like a turtle with its head and legs sticking out.

Have fun!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Okay, my ds is not even 2 yet, so some of this stuff might be too young for a lot of you, but here are some of the things we have done.

Tape measure: I sit at one end of the room, and ds grabs the end of the tape measure and walks as far as he can. Then he lets it go and loves to watch it wind back up. I can also stop and start it with the little button, which he thinks is hysterical.

Make your own dominoes: Cut out pieces of cardboard, and depending on your child's skill level, draw something on each end: shapes, colors, letters, numbers, you can use stickers, etc. Then play the game of matching up the right ends.

Watering plants: I fill up a watering can for ds, and we walk around outside watering all the plants (he's a little too messy to water the indoor plants just yet).

Cheerio jewelry: Remember candy necklaces/bracelets? Show your child how to put the cheerios on a string of yarn, and they can wear it as a bracelet and nibble on the cheerios. Even if you don't do the bracelet, just threading them on the yarn is fun.

Hand/Foot prints: Mix equal parts Flour and Salt (example: 1 Cup flour and 1 cup salt). Add enough water to get a firm clay-like mixture. Take out about 1/2 cup of dough and squish into a circular shape on a lightly greased cookie sheet. It must be big enough for child's hand (or foot) to fit onto with fingers (toes) out spread. Push child's hand or foot firmly into dough. Repeat the whole procedure for remaining children. Let dough dry for several weeks or put in oven at 225 degrees for 2-4 hours depending on thickness of dough.

Foot painting: (I haven't done this with ds yet, but I remember doing it as a kid). Fill some aluminum pie tins or other shallow dishes with different colors paint, and spread out a large piece of paper. Have the kids put their feet in different dishes and walk on the paper, making paint footprints. Make sure they don't slip!

If I think of any more that haven't already been posted I will add it later.


----------



## mojomom (Mar 5, 2003)

I am new here and not sure what the protocal for posting on this thread is, so excuse me put I wanted to share.
My kids love bath paints but they can be pricey. I found a great recipe for bath paints.
1cup- no tear baby soap preferably white or clear soap
1tsp corn starch
food coloring. mix together
I divide the soap recipe and make a soap paint pallet. I think this is a better quality bath paint then the kind you buy and I use the same bath soap I bathe my kids with. It does not stain your tub or your kids for that matter








Also a tip I have learned with finger paintin on paper, I scoth tape the paper to the table so it does not slide around it gives my 2 yr. old better control of his surface.
Also the cooked play dough recipe that has already been posted is a great play dough for making hanprint molds. I roll the playdough into a circle make the childs hand impression, push a hole into the top and when it dries I put a string thru the whole and hang it up like a plague. It comes out really cute.


----------



## Quillian (Mar 1, 2003)

My27 mo old Ds loves to "bakey bakey bakey" with homemade play doh







What was more fun was making his own stove out of a cardboard box. We cut a door in the front for the oven and wired in a cooling rack so it ressembles a real oven. The burners are cut out constructuion paper and all the dials are drawn on. We currently have play doh soup on simmering and some play doh cookies in the oven-great fun








Meg


----------



## Dana (Nov 28, 2001)

Just wanted to add to the homemade stove idea: CD's glued to the top make great 'burners'.


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

Wow -- Thanks, Dana! Finally a use for all those unsolicited junk mail CD's from AOL!!!


----------



## Quillian (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh yeah what a great idea







.We also made a fridge but it was a bit too tippy and I'm afraid he enjoys the real thing too much.
Meg


----------



## girrllie (Nov 20, 2001)

Usually I just lurk, but I have a question. The nonpop bubbles recipe calls for glycerin. Is this glycerin soap and do you grate it? Or can you buy just glycerin - if so, where?
Thanks,
girrllie

P.S. I love this thread and check it all the time. Thanks so much for all the ideas.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

You should be able to buy glycerin at a drugstore. I have before. It is not glycerin soap... Of course I requisition glycerin from my lab (ultra pure







) but I don't thinkI can send some to everyone...


----------



## LiminalOne (Mar 1, 2002)

If you can't find glycerin at the drugstore, I think I got mine at the craft store.

Speaking of non-pop bubbles, has anyone had any luck making bubble solution with health food dishwashing soap. I've tried Ecover and 7th Generation (with glycerin added) and they don't bubble very well. I think I'll have to go with Joy, but would prefer not to cause ds thinks its funny to get so much soap in his mouth by sucking on the wand that he can blow bubbles without using the wand. can you say, yummy?

thanks for any tips
angie


----------



## Dana (Nov 28, 2001)

We got one of those bubble 'kits' that has a large (about 8in diameter) plate/bowl thing for the bubble solution and two 8in diameter bubble wands, with small 'bubble holes' in it. It's made to wave through the air instead of being blown through. We just got it on the toy isle of the grocery store (I think.) My dd can wave it around. (She cannot blow bubbles the normal way, yet.) The big plus is that the bubbles don't get poured on the ground after 20 seconds. (I especially like one of the wands because I can make a bubble bigger than a basketball and dd yells "big bubble, big bubble".) We play with it almost everyday.

I do have a question: What's the trick to making homemade bubbles? I have glycerin and Joy, but maybe I'm doing the proportions wrong. The bubbles barely hold together if they form at all... especially the big wands. (We did get a gallon of the storebought kind when it was on sale and it works fine... what recipe should I be using?

Thanks,
Dana


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I hope this hasn't been posted yet, I haven't read through all the great ideas yet, but wanted to add one my daughter really likes. Friday is Clean Sheet Day in our house, and when I'm putting the sheets back on our queen size bed, we play parachute with the big flat sheet. I just flap it up really high, and let it fall down on us, and then pretend I can't find Sarah, when I see her, I make a big deal out of it. Boy, does she laugh! Hope this helps someone!


----------



## AvalonDaughter (Mar 24, 2002)

I am so glad this thread is still alive!! Thank you all for posting your ideas I get so much from it!


----------



## AvalonDaughter (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh, I would love to get a bubbles recipie.

Does anyone have one?


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I found out a couple more ideas this weekend.
For older toddlers who are beginning represetnational drawing. Make a listening drawing. Go outside and draw yourself in the middle of the page. Then listen all around you and draw the sounds that you hear. They were doing this in a museum where they had natural sounds piped in, but DD is way too young. I also didnt' want her to embelish the real art so I didnt' let her draw at all
















And while the food coloring is out, a cool touch tray can be made with cooked spagetti which has been dyed different colors. I suppose you may need to add oil to it so the noodles don't stick. I will try it out soon.

And, this weekend at a part the kids made maracca's (sp?) with clear plastic bottles and different colored beans (the host had washed and dried the beans so the inside doesn't get dusty). DD couldn't care less, but the older kids (2-3 yo) really got into it. Then we glued the lids shut and decorated with stickers and played rythm section.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Here is a flagrant copyright violation of a couple of websites that had bubble recipes. Basicly they are all the same as the one given by mama2kyla, but there were some additional tips too

•1 gallon water
•½ cup Joy ® dish washing liquid
•¼ cup glycerin (from your local pharmacy or supermarket)
This solution gets better with age. The longer it sits, the stronger the bubbles.

4 ½ cups water
½ cup dishwashing detergent
½ cup corn syrup or glycerin

1.
Combine water and detergent.
Stir well, but do not shake.
2.
For stronger bubbles, add ½ cup corn syrup or glycerin, or more detergent.
3.
Experiment with different brands of dishwashing detergent until you find one that works best for you.
HINT: Playing with bubbles can be messy and slippery! Try blowing bubbles outdoors, near the kitchen sink, or in the bathtub! Watch your step so you don't fall on slippery spills.

Do you want bigger, better bubbles? Try these bubble tips:

If you get a lot of small bubbles instead of one big one, you are probably blowing too hard or you have the bubble wand too close to your mouth.

Finish your bubble with a quick twist of your wrist to seal it.

Prepare your bubble solution two to three days in advance. Save any extra bubble solution to use later.

Make sure your bubble maker and anything your bubble may touch is wet.

Let the bubble maker sit in the bubble solution for a few seconds. Don't slosh it around the solution - this creates suds and foam, which are bubble busters!

Look for cool humid days, shady areas. Avoid windy days!


----------



## AvalonDaughter (Mar 24, 2002)

Thank you for the bubble recipie!! I appreciate it!


----------



## earthcore (Feb 24, 2003)

AutumnWind was wondering about using glue with babies. I've had success using clear contact paper. Cut a picture frame shape out of construction paper. Then peel the backing off a piece of clear contact paper and center it in the frame. Then have baby stick whatever -- leaves, confetti, feather, ribbon curls, tissue paper onto the paper. It really sticks fairly well. I had my playgroup kids make these as Valentines this year. I cut red out heart-shaped frames and they added red and pink ribbons, feather and pieces of paper doily. It was a big hit!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Back soon for my week...


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

I am mostly drawing from Slow and Steady, Get Me Ready, making modifications for how Meg liked things. Meg is 15 months so my ideas are based pretty much near this age.

1. WHAT IS MOVING? Get three objects and tie a string to each one with about a foot extra length hanging off. Cover all three objects with something, leaving the strings hanging out. Tug on a string and let the child guess which object you are tugging on. Meg wasn't too into guessing but she loved watching the objects appear and disappear from the towel. We just did one or two at a time, not all three.

2. LOOK AT ME Lay the child down on a big piece of paper and trace around her body. Together, draw facial features, clothing items, etc., and name them. Let the child point to different parts and name them for her, or name things and let her point, etc. Leave the drawing out for a long time, maybe hang it on the fridge.

3. LET'S PLAY BALL Meg loves balls. About six inches in diameter is a great size for rolling and catching, but many other sized provide good variety and encourage different skills. We roll the ball back and forth between us, throw it at targets, bounce a small plastic one on wood or tile, bounce Meg up and down on a really large one, etc. Much fun!

4. CONTAINERS AND LIDS Variations on this have been mentioned before but there are just so many great ideas with these as well. Get about six containers with their lids, some different sizes and some similar. Let the child just explore with them for a while, trying different lids on different containers, nesting the containers, etc. Then if you want, show her which lids go with which containers. Maybe put out one or two containers with the wrong lids and see how she reacts. Lots of fun!

5. PICK UP Get several objects like a cup, a block, a spool, a clothespin, a spoon, etc. Also get a paper bag they will all fit into. Name each object for the child and let her take them all in and out of the bag, maybe making requests to her along these lines. Encourage her to find other things to put in the back. Lay all the objects out and say the name of one of them and ask her to put it in the bag. Do the rest of them, and do the same thing taking them out. Again, lots of variations.

I'm always reminded by ideas like this that the simplest things can provide a lot of entertainment for little ones who are discovering objects and tasks for the first time!

Enjoy those babes!


----------



## AvalonDaughter (Mar 24, 2002)

I also think it would be great to have a thread for the 2t crowd.

Thanks for doing this! I get so many great ideas!!!!!!!!


----------



## reesa (Apr 22, 2002)

Apologies if some of these ideas have already been thrown out - I haven't had time to keep up with this thread the past couple of weeks. Anyway, here goes:

1. Laundry basket fun - Dd is obsessed with laundry baskets. She sits in one while I push her around the house. Recently, she's also been putting her stuffed animals in the basket and taking them for rides. You can also hide things under them and play peek-a-bo.

2. Now that it's spring, dd likes to copy me in the garden. I've set aside a patch for her to dig in and gotten her some shovels, buckets and a watering can. Older kids can plant their own seeds, take care of the plants and watch things grow. Herbs are easy, and depending on the climate, you could also plant vegetables and fruit and enjoy the results at the end of the summer.

3. As my family lives on the other side of the Atlantic, we've started sending artwork over. Older kids can draw things for grandparents etc to color in and send back and vice versa. All kids like getting mail and something like this helps them to keep in touch with family that aren't as close as you might likes. It also helps grandparents to feel more involved.

4. I used to do this with the 2.5 y.o. when I was a nanny. We'd go out for a walk and find some nice big rocks. When we got home, she'd spend hours outside washing all of the dirt off of them and letting them dry. When this was done, we used to paint them. They can then be given to people as gifts or you can make a nice rock garden in the yard.

5. Dd also loves playing tapping games. We'll tap the table rhythmically, and say stop, throwing our hands up in the air. Now that she's starting to talk she loves to do this herself and even plays with her own reflection in the mirror. It's great for when you're out to eat etc and they start to get restless.

Enjoy the week - hope these prove to be of some use to you!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks, reese, can't wait to try them out - esp. the tapping!


----------



## Curly Locks (Oct 21, 2002)

Will this thread keep going this spring? If so sign me up, if you need me!


----------



## LiminalOne (Mar 1, 2002)

A couple more to add for this week. Finn's 21 months to give you an age guide.

1) Reversals - have your toddler help you get dressed. Finn thinks it's crazy and laughs so hard even if he doesn't manage to get my sock on the foot at all.

2) Make your own push toy with a paint roller. We have a paint roller without the fabric thing that we've attached to a curtain rod (you could probably use a dowel as well) and Finn spends eons pushing it all over the basement (where we go to do laundry). It's been particularly fun lately b/c the spring thaw has flooded our basement in spots, so he rolls the paint roller throught the puddles, making interesting designs on the floor and getting all wet.

3) Other way - On our first floor, the rooms connect with each other to make a loop, so we spend lots of time just running around in circles. Finn likes to play "other way" where he tells us which way to run and he runs the other direction. When we meet up, he says "other way" again and off we go. He doesn't care much about the speed we run, so in between changing directions, we can often clean up a bit.

4) Wheels on the bus in motion - He still loves this song and to keep me from going crazy, I sometimes sing a version where I make him do all the motions with his whole body. E.g., for the wipers, I lift him up and do the wiper motions from side to side. For the horn, I pull him towards me until our noses touch

These are pretty basic, but I'll try to add some more organized ones later.

Cheers
Angie


----------



## Curly Locks (Oct 21, 2002)

Neat activities, mammas! Thanks!

I stumbled onto some neat books I am going to check out at the library to enhance our daily activities with ds.

I thought I'd share them with you:
Just read "You Are Your Child's First Teacher" it was awesome!

The other ones that look really neat in the link below for daily activities are:
"Seven Times the Sun"
"Festivals, Family, and Food"
"Beyond the Rainbow Bridge"
"Children at Play"

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...479119-8225536 ~scroll down to "You may be interested in these items"

Happy playing and many mama blessings to you!!


----------



## AvalonDaughter (Mar 24, 2002)

Thank you for the rock painting idea! What a great one. We are going to try it out this week.

As for the book recommendations. I loved "You are your child's first teacher also.


----------



## LiminalOne (Mar 1, 2002)

Just two more ideas that I got from the Under the Chinaberry book (which I'm loving).

For a rainy day, put some tempera paint powder on a piece of paper and let the rain paint it.

Grow real grass for your easter or equinox baskets by buying some wheat grass seeds at the health food store and sprouting them in a little bit of water (takes I think about 7 days)

Angie


----------



## Curly Locks (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the activity idea, Lim One. So that book is good (Under the Chinaberry Tree)?? I saw it yesterday at the book store. Caught my eye b/c is has mindful parenting in the title...hmmn. Maybe I will have to buy it. Have you seen their website? I looked it up when I got home from the store yesterday. http://www.chinaberry.com/showsearch...hinaberry+tree

Anyone here been able to go on a bug hunt this spring in your yard or nearby park? Ds is 15 months and loves it! I really want to buy the book "Earthways" to get more outdoor/environment ideas. Flying a kite is another thing we will be doing soon. Here's a website with kite making instructions.http://search.family.go.com/family/q...eyword&qt=kite

Peace to you all!


----------



## AvalonDaughter (Mar 24, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone can help me out.

I am looking for labels from EARTH'S BEST baby food. If you have any that you would be willing to give me I would appreciate it!

They come off really easy with just a short soak in water. I can make arrangements to get them off line -- just PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

In the kitchen:
DD helps me to cut mushrooms with a butter knife.
DD gets things out of the fridge / puts them back for me.
She pours for me, helps me with soups, salads, etc.

In the bathroom:
She helps scrub the tub: she pours the baking soda in with a shaker and sprays the soap.
I have made her her own "mouthwash" using a tiny drop of DHs mouthwash, water and a bit of rose water (food grade). She knows how to spit and doesn't swallow.

In the living room:
We've made a game of sticking stickers all over an office-sized steel filing cabinet. One day I will shelac it.

We make our own playdough.

DD gives the cat fresh water.

At the laundrymat:
DD puts the quarters in, helps put in the clothes, take them out, etc.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

28 (almost) m old Sam is obsessed with feeding the birds- he has a little wooden feeder, which he can set in a bin of sunflower seeds and fill with a little cup (we use a funnel for his thistle feeder)- if he spills, no biggie, it's in the bin. then he carries it and he must be the one to put it on a little branch (sometimes i lift him, if we are in a hurry; sometimes we get the step-stool.)

we also make 'suet' cakes from peanut butter, some kind of fat, & enough good corn meal to make a stiff dough- great fun to mush up and form into the little plastic form (we just bought a store-bought suet package to get the container for it.) he has had two kinds of woodpeckers now, and is getting very familiar with all the different kinds of birds.

we have got more bird crap on our car than anyone in the neighborhood







:
there are tradeoffs









suse


----------



## Curly Locks (Oct 21, 2002)

My ds is 15 months old and I am loving to see him explore the mama earth this spring. It's so good for his soul and mine. Here are some fun things for the younger ones(and older ones too







) to do outside, no purchases are necessary:

Mama earth is the teacher~Take them to a park, open field, etc. and let them lead the way. Stay close and treat everything as a learning experience for them. If they want to touch the rocks, water, dirt, whatever it is a huge pleasure for them. My dh and I went for a walk to the local park and dh told ds dont go in the water. Which is hugely frustrating for a child that wants to learn EVERYTHING about his environment. So ds was able to get to the edge of the water and splash his hands in the water, throw rocks in the water, and stomp his feet in the water, just at the edge so his feet didnt get real wet (he needs water shoes).

Front and backyard fun~Try not to hover when in a fenced in yard. Let them run, explore, touch, smell, etc. Try to set your yard up so it is a safe place to explore. They need to be able to direct themselves here. They are learning to make decisions here and be in control of their exploring in this activity. If they seem open to your ideas you can show them the bird nests, budding flowers, trees, bugs/worms under rocks, flying birds, butterflies, etc. Let nature take its course here. Have fun, relax and enjoy watching your toddler take charge as much as possible while you try to watch out for any possible accidents that may be prevented here, but try NOT to be overly controlling in this activity.

Go on a picnic~ Make it simple and go somewhere that is toddler friendly so they can have a lot of freedom to run and explore w/o a lot of NOs or "dont do that" to take the fun out. Let them get their faces and clothes dirty with food to allow them to feed themselves. The pure pleasure of feeding oneself AND touching food is a HUGE pleasure to any budding toddler.

My ds is very expressive and bright. I notice that the more I let him lead the way the easier it is on me and the more he feels in control and less frustrated about some of the things he is not able to do. We have a very trusting and close attachment. The more I believe he is able to make his own decisions about what he wants to learn, the closer we become. I hope you have a fun time exploring with your toddler! Happy spring!


----------



## reesa (Apr 22, 2002)

I chanced on another activity this week - it kept dd and her friend occupied for 45 minutes the other day which must be a new record. We filled a bucket with water and threw a bunch of clothes pins in. The two of them spent the whole time taking the pins out, putting them into another bucket and dumping them back in the water. Don't know why it's so interesting, but I've used it all week to keep her amused!


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

Thanks, Reesa. Funny, but I was just thinking about this thread today and realizing that it has probably run its course. Curly Locks, I know you expressed interest in keeping it going . . . maybe after some time off we can come back and start again? All of our babies will be older and maybe we'll be ready for new types of activites.

Of course, everyone is welcome to keep posting as great ideas arise -- I'm sure we're all happy to be on the receiving end!

Thanks again, All, for so many fabulous ideas! What lucky babes there are out there in real-life MDC land!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Meg and I happened upon some water fun yesterday too! Add a sponge to that bucket, and maybe some food coloring, and you'll get even more time out of it! When the sponge gets old, switch to a washcloth. Then a cotton ball. Then a paper towel.


----------



## Curly Locks (Oct 21, 2002)

I think mamas and toddlers need the most help when the activities are indoors, due to weather. Now that the weather is warmer for most maybe they dont need as much input here...So yes a break in lesson plan submissions is in order and keep it flexible. Like you mentioned, mamas should feel free to post/share ideas here in an informal way for the time being.








Happy playing! I think we need clothepins here!


----------



## ilovebakedgoods (Jan 20, 2003)

I just love this thread!!! I am such a perfectionist, I'm going to end up copying and pasting all of these ideas into a text file, and then printing them up so I can refer to them often. Thank you to everyone who has taken time to write all of these fun ideas down! And thanks for thinking of them LOL. My brain is filled with cobwebs so I'm always looking for inspiration and creative help









I just started reading the threads from January and I have to say that I could really identify with so many of the mommies who felt "inferior" because they hadn't come up with some of these ideas on their own. I find myself feeling that way a lot of times but I'm slowly getting better at just telling myself that I have come up with things that others might not have thought of and that it really doesn't matter in the scheme of things because my son loves me no matter what I think of on my own LOL. So, to all you mommies who feel inferior in any way - STOP! You are the mommy you know how to be, nothing more and certainly nothing less. I'm just glad we all have a support system here for when we need that bit of encouragement when we are feeling down, or for a pat on the back when we want to celebrate something.

Anyway, before I go on and on let me stop now! Just wanted to express my gratitude for this very creative thread, plus introduce myself here.

Hoping to be back frequently!

Teresa... SAHM to Tristan (2/1/01)
Slightly AP, not quite crunchy though LOL.


----------



## Curly Locks (Oct 21, 2002)

Teresa~







to MDC!!!!!


----------



## boobear (May 18, 2002)

Here's a few that we've been doing:

1) When DH is working late, I'll setup DD & my dinners on a food tray (legs under flip out so it's low to the floor) and eat in the living room on the floor (..watching tv..). DD loves this and runs circles around my feet while I'm getting the tray ready. You can try this for lunch (I stay away from really messy foods).

2) DD loves playing doggie, we'll both get on all fours and run around the living room barking. To really tire her out, I put a bunch of cushions on the floor and we'll go round and round on those 'till she's pooped out.

3) Roll a ball back and fourth to each other while making silly facial expressions and noises.

4) Stand with her on the bedroom sink counter and make faces or sing with her in the mirror (another favorite activity of hers, esp when she's fresh out of the bath).

Awesome thread, I love all the ideas!


----------



## crimsonbadger (Nov 1, 2002)

For months now we've played "deconstruction" with 18-month old DS.
I build a tower out of legos (Duplos, actually) and then ask him to help me pull it apart and put the pieces "back" in the box. He tries very carefully to remove only one piece at a time, and says "back" as he drops them in the original box. We also name the color of each piece as he drops it. Now that he's older (this obviously didn't work when he was 1) I ask him to look for a big piece or a small piece or a piece of a particular color. It helps with language skills and motor skills -- and also makes "putting things away" seem like fun. He has trouble building things himself, so this is the best way for him to interact with lego.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

can i add a couple? i just love this thread. my ds is 14.5 mos.
this is just a good diversion. its only a short little activity to change the atmosphere (if your home feels like crabsville) : put a page or two of the newspaper on the floor, opened up and walk around on it together , enjoying the noise. if you want to extend the newspapers entertainment value, let your child rip it up when you are done walking on it.

this one was very fun for ds too: i took out a deck of cards that i was willing to part with and let him discover them inside the box they come in. first he was facinated with the box, then i showed him how to open it and that there were cards inside. he spend a long time taking them out and examining them, and spreading them out all over the floor. when they were all over and he seemed like he was ready for something else, i gave him a tupperware container to put them all back into. he spent another long time taking them in and out of the container.


----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

Here's a random one that ds and I discovered yesterday. He ripped off some small pieces of toilet paper and held them in his hand while I was blow drying my hair. I put the dryer on cool and blew the pieces off his hand. He loved it! I think it's a good excercise also in cause and effect. Thanks for the good ideas.

Were there a group of people still who wanted to break off into an older toddler group. Ds is 25 mo.s, I wonder if there would be interest for a post 2 yr old group?


----------



## fraya (Apr 13, 2002)

I'm interested in a post-2-y.o. group, but I cannot say I have a wealth of ideas at present.

We're enjoying beans, playdough, and lots of pretend play. Plus the great outdoors. Love spring (hate allergies, but love spring!)!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Hi
I thought I would add a few of my favorite websites where I find activities. That is besides this thread. They are mostly reccomendations from friends of mine. Maybe other people post their favorite activity websites too. These sites have a lot of ideas for older toddlers and preschoolers too.

http://www.enchantedlearning.com/Home.html

http://www-personal.engin.umich.edu/...ddler/open.htm

http://www.adaycare.com/toddler.html

http://www.totcity.com/totplaces/Act...ctivities.html

http://uptoten.com/
(this is DD's favorite, though I admit it is a little like her watching TV it is good when I am trying to work at home.)

http://www.educarecolorado.org/main.html

Also, I would be interested in any outdoor ideas for blowing off steam in the backyard before I can get the pool out.


----------



## iHar2003 (Apr 30, 2003)

HI Everybody,









I'm new to the site and am really glad to meet all of you!
My question on this fun topic is this: Any ideas on how to keep my 20 mo. old from "getting into" the more arts and crafty ideas: those which involve paint/water etc. I'm dying to try some of your creative suggestions with my dd (3) but my ds (20 mo) is only too eager to get his hands on the flour and sprinkle it EVERYWHERE = more work than fun for me )-:

thank you!


----------



## grumo (Dec 12, 2001)

I have come across the mother lode of simple activities for kids of all ages. Check out the old newsletters at Magical Childhood.

The most current newsletter includes this link, http://www.coping.org/earlyin/sensory/heavyactiviti.htm with activities for kids with manic energy that prevents them from settling down. Scroll past the stuff for Teachers to the section for Parents.


----------



## fraya (Apr 13, 2002)

After grumo's post, this one seem absolutely pathetic, but here goes:

One thing my two-year-old son has been enjoying is balloons. Caveat: Ballons are a suffocation danger! The package says that kids under 5 should not play with them. We play with them only under close supervision and keep them out of reach at all other times, but it still makes me nervous. And it might make you even more nervous, in which case this idea is not for you!

What my son enjoys is having us blow them up and then letting them fly around the room. Or we hand them to him and he plays with them -- lets air out, makes them squeak, lets them fly. There are lots of other games we play, too, like if he's naked, I spurt air at his belly or his back or his neck.

He loves it when they pop, but I hate it! So watch for the spit accumulating on the inside (yuck!) and for puckering in the balloon (an indication it's losing elasticity). Plus, I never blow it full of air, just incase!

We also play 'pretend ballon' where one of us pretends to blow up the balloon and then we decide what we'll do with it (usually "let it fly!" with the fun of sound effects, dancing heads, watching it bounce off of us, or running to catch it.

My husband also picked up some water balloons which we have yet to try. All of those little pieces of suffocation material (from so many popped balloons) make me nervous!


----------



## G&K (Jul 5, 2003)

I know this is late, but I just found this incredible thread! I can only think of one new thing to add right now. When DD was about 22 months we were sitting at the kitchen table after dinner. My dad (who had spent way too much time with us obviously







) started humming some kids song without even noticig he was doing it- I think it was Happpy and You Know It. DD shouted "I know that song!" and a new game was born. We must have spent almost an hour at the table taking turns humming songs for her to guess. Then she would try to hum one for us to guess and say "Do you know this one?"

It was fun for her, especially since she was so good at figuring them out - we would be genuinely surprised and impressed and she loved that! It was also fun for us because we had to think so hard about new songs to hum - it almost became a competition about who could come up with something different after a while. Luckily, DD loves music and is great at remembering songs, so we had a big library of music to pick from.

Thanks for all these ideas. We just went to the craft store to get some new paintbrushes and we played "I Spy" on the way there


----------



## kimbalicious (Sep 1, 2002)

I love this thread! I have been utilizing some the ideas for quite awhile







May I add to the water fun.... car washing! DS (19 mo) and I washed my car (using vinegar and water only) and played with the hose -- much fun!

Also I stumbled across a couple of books that have some neat ideas (and some I've already seen posted): Games to Play with your Two Year Olds and Games to Play with your Toddler. Both are by Jackie Silberg. I found them at the Library where I work so see if you can't check them out.

I'll try and post some of the more unique ideas when I get a free moment!


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to chime in and thank some of you newcomers for "waking" this thread again . . . I haven't looked at it in quite some time, but have just realized that many of the activities that seemed too old for my ds back in March are now *perfect* for his developmental level. It's like Christmas morning all over again!

Two new ideas which have recently evolved from some of these activities:

Remember the activity where you put masking tape on the kitchen floor? Kids can jump over it, drive cars on it like roads, sweep objects into and out of lines and shapes, etc. Yesterday I discovered that ds LOVES to help me peel it up when we're done, and it's a fabulous fine motor activity. Also took him long enough that I got a whole salad made!









And the rice table? Now ds is old enough to enjoy experimenting with the different sounds made when rice is poured, sprinkled, etc onto different materials, like plastic, metal, paper, the vinyl tablecloth underneath (and yes, the floor). So now the rice table is new again!

One other idea: See the link at the bottom of this page that says "Show Printable Version"? If you click on it, then highlight the entire document, copy it, and paste it into a word document, it's a pretty quick and easy way to make yourself a hard copy of these ideas. I then went thru and deleted the extraneous comments, and if I find the time, I'd like to sort the activities, too. So if you did this for both of the activity threads (see the first post of this thread for a link) you could make yourself a pretty thick notebook of ideas which are MDC tried and true!

edited to add: If you do the "show printable version" thing, note that it will only convert one page of the thread at a time.


----------



## SueZVudu (Jul 6, 2002)

Hi, everyone. I'd just like to add another activity I came up with today in the backyard. Every time I take DD (17 months old) for a walk, she picks up leaves, flowers, acorns, whatever she finds on the sidewalk or pathway. Up until now, I've been just dropping them back into the grass, but today I decided to let her go on a Mother Nature's Easter Egg Hunt. We took a small wood basket with a cloth liner into the backyard, and I encouraged her to put her findings into the basket. We took our discoveries back into the house, and now she's amusing herself with the acorns. I'm pressing the leaves so that we can use them for crafts later -- maybe a set of seasonal, laminated placemats, a wreath, a table centerpiece, etc. She enjoys this so much that I'm going to take the basket with me on all our nature walks (making sure, of course, that she doesn't pull up any endangered orchids and such!) Next time, I want to find a good place to pick up pretty, smooth rocks that we can save for sorting and counting activities. Just wanted to share!

I've been enjoying a lot of these activities, and I'm hoping someone else will continue to add to them, too!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi, SueZ, congrats on the new project baking! Good to read you!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Thought of something too the other ay

Cut pictures of lot of things from magazines and paste them on cardboard if you want. Then throw them in a box and fish them out one by one while making up a story. DD LOVES this. It can get hard to be creative enough to tie some things in. Anyway, we got the story tiles for her birhtday, but I thought you could make them too. They could be really cool. SO I might cut pictures out and make more after all.


----------



## Sara Mama (Apr 1, 2002)

When my first son was 2 he loved it...then I ran out of clear contact paper, but at 3, I'd bet he'd still love it!

You need
two pieces of clear contact paper
tape to tape them down
flat stuff to sandwich between:
leaves
pieces of tissue paper (really pretty when hung in the window)
feathers
foamy craft pieces
photos
magazine cut outs
etc.

Remove the backing off of one piece
tape it to the wall, floor, table etc
turn your munchkin loose with a bucket/bowl of stuff to press on it.
When (s)he is done, cover it with the other piece of contact paper

Voila! You have a wonderful collage that can be hung in the window or used to protect a table top or cut to be placemat etc....


----------



## Sara Mama (Apr 1, 2002)

OOps, double post!


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

you want it in November? or is it this week.?
or Janurary.

im lost on the dates, but would love to post more activities.


----------



## scoutycat (Oct 12, 2003)

just discovered this thread, as we only just hit the toddler stage (dd is 13 mos). I've got a few ideas I didn't see up here -
1) those little post-it note pads are a blast for little guys, like stickers but repositionable and easy to clean!
2) Spagetti painting - mix leftover spagetti with glue and tempre or food colouring. Smoosh and play on a pice of paper, let dry.
3)Nothing beats a rousing game of where's baby? 'hide' under a sheet or towel or what ever and pretend to be lost; or hide baby under the towel and look for her; or 'hide' her on your shoulders and 'forget she's there - look in ridiculous places, like the cutlery drawer, the pot on the stove, the fridge, under the cushions on the couch. Warning - hang on to the kid!!! serious giggling impedes their ability to hang on!!!
4) Household chores, like emptying the dryer, sorting socks, washing the baseboards, swiffering (the handle comes apart, so you can make it baby size), etc. are taken very seriously by dd lol Such a help  and funny to watch her








5) Raisins in a box - well, more a snack than an activity, I guess, but dd loves these! digging the rasins out, playing with the box after (squishing, blowing on it, etc), putting cheerios in it and diggin or dumping them - the mini boxes are just little enough to be a challenge, but not small enough to be frustrating.
6)Stickers - dd thinks its funny when I put a sticker on her or on me, fun to peel off and stick on again
7) Fridge magnet friends - I take old pictures or ones I've printed out and use double sided tape to stick them to those advertizing magnets everyone hands out. Dd especially likes them when she's missing someone; tends to go to her dad's or grandma's pic, points and says 'da-da' or 'ga-ga?' and then takes the magnet and carries it with her.
8) Frozen juice can lids - these are great, no sharp edges and a lip on them. We've used them to glue pictures to and make 'memory' games, painted them to become 'magic coins' to use in treasure hunts, counting and sorting games; little ones like putting them in and out of jars or bowls, etc.

Anyway, I should be in bed - jen


----------



## mothermagic (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh my goodness.. there is so much to read here! I'd like to join this group. I have to sit down and read past page one, but this is great. I was starting to run out of things to do with my cabin-feverish two year old twins.

I have one activity that the kids loved almost TOO much. While I was busy washing dishes or cooking, I'd let them play with bubbles. at the time, the boys were between 20-24 months old. They'd still love it now, at two and a half.

I put a little bit of mild dish detergent or baby bubble bath in a big plastic basin, turn the water on full-blast, and wait till it all filled up with bubbles. Then I'd just stick my arm in there sideways and dump out as much water as i could, leaving a huge pile of bubbles behind. I put this bucket of bubbles on the kitchen floor on top of a big towel and let the boys play in it. The would throw them up in the air, dunp them on the floor, mop them up with towels, slide around on their knees, blow them off their arms, plop them on their heads, giggle and laugh and have a gay old time. And when they lost interest I would just take up the bubbles and dump them, stick my foot on the big towels and do a quick sweep of the floor to dry it off. Clean floor!

Another one we do is play with tongues. The kind of kitchen tongue that are two lng, straight, separate prongs with squarish endings that aren't held together with a spring, just a scissor-like rivet in the middle. You know the kind? They kind of look like forceps? Well the kids dig these out and go around the house picking up everything with them... balls, especially. Put out a lot of little objects and watch them use this tool to pick them up. Hours of fun. And the tongues are cheap. You can get as many as you have children at a thrift store for next to nothing.

Looking forward to continuing with this great thread.

Mothermagic
Mom to 2 1/2 yr old twin boys and due with number three DAYS ago. siiiiigh.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I couldn't remember ONE of these great ideas in the pinch of desperately looking for some new thing for a bored Toddler. I'm thinking I will format these ideas and those from the other web-sites into a "daily" or check-off type chart.

Would this be interesting to anyone? If so, it may provide me with some additional inspiration&#8230;not that my DC isn't inspiration enough!

I wonder if I need to ask permission for anyone's ideas? It just occurred to me&#8230;would that be an issue? I don't think I have it in me to credit everyone and I would probably simplify some of the lengthy tips. Would this be okay?


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

I've tried to do the same thing, ICMama, but never seem to have the time to commit to it. If you'd be willing to split the task, maybe we could work together to post the ideas into some kind of Word document.

In fact, would anyone else want to chip in?

If a couple of people would take responsiblity for cutting and pasting and then editing a chunk of ideas, we could then get together over email to share a master document with all the activities. If we're really ambitious, we could even sort them.

(And I doubt we need to worry about crediting people -- I know a lot of the ideas came from other sources, anyway. It's probably only a problem if we tried to publish this as a book!)









I'd be happy to spearhead the project. Anybody else interested? (IdentityCrisisMama, Did I just run right over your idea, or would this be helpful to you, too?)

El


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Sounds great! Do you have ideas as to how we could split this up? I would love to start at the Magical Parenting site.


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

That would be great if you could start there . . . do you think you can cover that site by yourself? Then if anyone else offers to help, we could split up the many, many pages of this thread and the thread that preceeded it (now OVER a year old!!).

When I started this once before, I copied and pasted the ideas into a simple word doc. I tried to give each activity a descriptive title, like "Kitchen Bubble Play" or "Indoor Balance Beam", followed by a brief description. And I agree with you completely that many of the details can be edited out . . . like personal comments or too much description. Really all we need is enough description so someone could replicate the activity.

I don't think sorting the activites into type is doable unless several more people volunteer to chip in -- it slowed me down a lot when I tried to do it myself.

So you wanna take a stab at the Magical Child site? That would be awesome! (Then PM me or come back here to check in -- no rush.)

Let's see if we get any more offers of help . . .

Thanks!
Eleanor


----------



## grumo (Dec 12, 2001)

Are you refering to A Magical Childhood? I suspect Alicia would appreciate being asked. After all, her site does ask that people not steal her stuff.

edited: Wow! I just read my post, and boy it comes off really snarky. Sorry. I intended a much lighter tone. I don't mean to imply that compling this stuff, even including ideas from her website, is stealing, just that we should throw a courtesy request her way.


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

Hey, I'd be glad to help.

I might even have a few of my own to add.


----------



## scoutycat (Oct 12, 2003)

I've got a pretty good start on editing out the comments from this thread already. Wouldn't have a clue how to make it available, and it could use some formatting, tho. ?? Would it be of any help?


----------



## cookiemama (Feb 1, 2003)

i copied everything into a word document and edited out personal comments to make it shorter. would be glad to share it with everyone, but i dont know how to.....


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

scoutycat & cookiemama: If I PM you both with my email address, could you send me what you've done as an attachment? Then maybe pinky and I could split it up and do some formatting/editing. Also, did either of you get the prior thread from Jan '03? I'll see if I can find a link to it.

grumo: I hear what you're saying . . . I guess I need to go check out her site and see what it says. Off the top of my head, I don't really think someone "claim" ideas like fingerpainting with goop and making collage with noodles, but if she has really creative things and specifically asks for credit, then we'll need to find a way to credit her. KWIM? Or it may be that we have to exclude her stuff from our compiled list and then let people go to her site on their own -- I know that making one copy for yourself (of anything - even copyrighted material) is legal. It's when you start making multiple copies and distributing.

That said, is there anyone here who does NOT want their ideas included in a master list that is circulated to some people? Guess we better ask!


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

Here' the prior thread:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=36466

It even contains a link an earlier thread that ended up having some good ideas mixed into a lot of discussion. If scoutycat and cookiemama haven't entered this one yet, does anyone else want to start with a page or two?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Okay, I'm in for the Magical Childhood site. I'll check in with an eta when I get into it. I'll just format on Word.

Again...sooo excited for this, thanks Breathe


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks for doing this, y'all! Keep us updated!


----------



## fraya (Apr 13, 2002)

Speaking more as a person than as a lawyer, I'd have to say that I agree that Alicia should be given credit for any ideas that come from her site, and that you should talk to her about even putting her ideas on the site before you do that. I'm sure she'd be totally amenable -- her newsletter is free -- but it would be courteous to confirm with her first.

I figure, if fingerpainting with goop is such an easy idea to develop, then why didn't we do it? She obviously has some unique and interesting ideas or we wouldn't all be loopy over them.

---I guess what I'm saying is, even if it's the kind of idea we COULD have come up with, we didn't and she did, so she deserves credit for her creative thinking and her dedication to disseminating the information to help other mamas make their kids' childhoods magical.---


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

So, I got started.

Fraya, I think you must be talking about the owner of Magical Childhood. I have thought about e-maling her and I will. She says on her site not to "steal" her stuff but I don't know what she would consider stealing but I will ask first.

There is a lot of stuff on Magical Childhood and but I have started. It might take me a while and I'm editing, BTY, which will reflect my own bias...hope you don't mind.

I am also editing for Toddlers because I just can't do the older child stuff and I don't think it would fit well here.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi. Wanted to join this thread. It looks great. I have twins that are 14 and toddlin' around and a 2 1.3 yo known as Izzy the Destroyer in our home. (Plus a 5 yo)


----------



## fraya (Apr 13, 2002)

Yes, I was talking about Alicia, the person who does Magical Childhood. I think that at the end of her newsletter she says to feel free to pass the info along but not to steal it as that would be rude. I should think that the difference is sharing the information with others you think would enjoy it (fine) vs. using the material for financial gain (not fine, and not even something that she does -- I don't think she even advertises on her website, so she makes no money on it).

Since you're not planning to make money on the site, I think she'd be fine with it. I just think that it's polite to ask. I know I'd appreciate it if I were her. Besides, it's a great compliment to her.

I think your assembling these ideas is wonderful. I try to keep a list of ideas handy, but lately (after 2 weeks stuck in the house during a snow/ice storm set) I've been so lacking in the creativity department. Having some inspiration makes me feel enthused and better about how I'm doing as a mom.


----------



## grumo (Dec 12, 2001)

So I have been thinking about this thread and your ambitions, and I thought I'd tell you what I think would be great to come out of your efforts. In addition to producing a document you could email around and print up, it would be great if we replaced this sticky with all the ideas at the beginning of the thread.

Sorry I can't volunteer my help, but I am over volunteered as it is. One of the perils of not having a paying job, I think!


----------



## Cedarmama (Jun 8, 2003)

Now that spring is just around the corner, anyone have any great ideas for warm weather activities?? I have a few: foot painting with large mural paper, non-toxic paint and a shallow tray to put paint in, then let 'em dance across the paper!!! How about crayon rubbings with things you collect on your walks. Place a leaf under a piece of paper and colour over top of it with crayon. Another is make an outdoor fort or obstacle course using all sorts of fun things!


----------



## fyrflymommy (Jan 20, 2003)

so did the activities here ever compliled into a document? if they did i'd appreciate being sent a copy









i have a warm-weather activity. we go to the city lake and feed the ducks. and we also blow bubbles outside.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

You know, I used to enjoy blowing bubbles outside when I lived in Minnesota in the winter. They freeze, so you can actually catch them sort of. That could be a fun activity.
Lately our greatest outdoor activity has been gardening, and eating lowquats from the tree. DD loves them (she is the only one







) and spends hours picking them and peeling them and eating them. They are kinda sour..


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

fyrflymommy, No the document was never finished . . . at least not by me. It's pretty high on my interest list, but low in practicality! If you're interested in helping, maybe we could crank it our quicker?

Jacq, what on earth is a lowquat?!?


----------



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

I haven't read through this entire thread, but I noticed an interest in separating the toddler activities into two groups. I would be willing to oversee the 24mo and up group if someone else isn't already doing it. I haven't see the thread. So, do I just need to start a new thread? How does this work?


----------



## Attached Mamma (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's a couple ideas I stole from a magazine:

Something Fishy:

1-Grab a pail, and scout your backyard or the beach for smooth, flat stones in various shapes & sizes.

2-Have your child paint the surface of each rock with acrylic paint. Experiment with fun colors like hot pink and electric green. Let dry.

3-To bring the fish to life, glue on a googly eye and a feather for the tail. Be creative with the details-use the wooden tip of a paintbrush dipped in paint to add scales, squiggles, polka dots, or a smile.

Tie-dye discs:

Materials: Basket-style coffee filters; scissors; cup of water; washable markers in several colors.

1-Cut out the center circle of the coffee filter. Use a pencil to poke a hole in the middle of the circle.

2-Draw a ring of dots and lines half an inch from the hole with different colored markers.

3-Cut one wedge out of the leftover scalloped part of the coffee filter, and roll it up to form a wick. Push the wick halfway through the hole so it sticks out on both sides.

4-Set the filter on top of the cup so that the wick touches the water. Watch as the ink slowly travels to the edge of the circle.

5-Try other colors and new patterns. Make a prediction about what will happen before you set the filter on top of the cup.

As the water moves through the fibers in the wick toward the edges of the filter, it dissolves the ink and pulls it outward. Some colors dissolve more easily than others, so they travel different distances.

Ice Balloons:

Materials: Several balloons; water; freezer; deep bowl; flashlight.

1-Put equal amounts of water into the balloons so they are each about 3 inches in diameter. Let any air out before you tie them off, and put them into the freezer.

2-The next day, cut away the balloon with scissors, and examine the ice inside.

Do you think the ice balls will float or sink? Fill the bowl with water and find out.

Sprinkle salt on an ice ball, and discover what happens. Sprinkle sugar on an ice ball and see what happens (compare the results).

Go into a dark room or closet, and shine a light through one of the ice balls. Observe what happens.


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey, Lisa, go for it!


----------



## humanmilkmachine (Jun 19, 2004)

please add me to this list i would love to do some activities with my 18 month old son owen.. we sometimes get bored on the rainy days when we cant really play outside all day!! Lynn


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

Just want to subscribe and don't find a button anywhere to do so.. so here I am.

Thanks for the ideas everyone. If I ever have anything to contribute.. I certainly will.


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

If you click on "Thread Tools" up at the top right, you'll get a drop-down menu that includes a "Subscribe" option.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi. I have a couple of ideas too (from my days of teaching pre-school) I hope it's ok to post them!

Marble painting.

If you're ok with your child using marbles this is a lot of fun. You'll need paint, paper, a bowl for paint, a high sided pan, some kind of soap and marbles. Mix some paint and a little dish soap in a bowl, drop in the marbles and stir them around so they are covered in paint. Line your pan with paper. Drop the marbles in with a spoon and have the child tip the pan back and forth to get the marbles moving across the paper. It's fun to use more than one color of paint so they can see how they combine to make new colors.

Car and truck painting

You'll need a long sheet of paper, like from a roll of butcher paper, paint, soap and some cars and trucks or whatever has wheels. It's really neat when you have some that have a texture to the wheels. Mix the paint and soap on a plate, roll the vehicles through the paint and then on the paper. By adding the soap, it makes it really easy to get the paint off the cars. Double the fun by giving the kids a tub of soapy water to wash the cars when they're done.

Washable paint would work too, but they didn't have that way back when! If you are using tempra paint though, adding the soap still helps with clean up and it also stretches the paint a bit so you're saving a little $$.

Wax paper butterflies and flowers

This one is a bit involved and requires an iron so a lot of adult supervision is required!

Have an adult shave some crayons in different colors, we used scissors to do this. Take a big piece of waxed paper and fold it in half, unfold it and let the kids sprinkle the different colored shavings on the paper. Fold the top piece over and have an adult iron it until the shavings have melted. When it's dry cut them into various shapes. You can then use construction paper to add details liek eyes and antenaes if you'd like. They look really pretty when taped up to a window and the light can shine through them.

This is a slightly different version on the tie dyed disks posted earlier.

Mix food coloring and water and use eyedroppers to squeeze drops onto the coffe filters. The colors blend beautifully and then they can be made into flowers!

Use your old paper towel tubes to make "binoculars" for the nature walks mentioned earlier. Have the child color or paint the tube, cut it in half and glue the sides together. (You can cut the tube in forths if the half is too big)
Using a paper punch, punch holes on the outside of each tube and thread with yarn so they can hang from the child's neck while you're out for your walk.

I have tons more ideas, but my messy house and impending MIL visit need immediate attention!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

OK, Amy, you can go clean your house if you promise to come back with more ideas - these are great, and I have two more kids almost old enough to enjoy some of them!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs Mom*
OK, Amy, you can go clean your house if you promise to come back with more ideas - these are great, and I have two more kids almost old enough to enjoy some of them!

:LOL Be careful what you wish for!







You just might create a monster, I can go on forever!


----------



## zenfulmama (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to this thread, and am wondering if it is still active?


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Well...I'm waiting for Amy to finish cleaning & come back w/more ideas... :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs Mom*
Well...I'm waiting for Amy to finish cleaning & come back w/more ideas... :LOL

:LOL Can you tell how messy my house is since I haven't been back?

I'll have time next week in the evening, how's that?


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
:LOL Be careful what you wish for!







You just might create a monster, I can go on forever!

Please feel free!!! I love the ideas and I can't wait for more.


----------



## gr8fulmom (Jun 27, 2002)

I highly recommend magical childhood check out all her sections especially the newsletter for lots of great ideas!!

Jen


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Yes! I love Magical Childhood!


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

Here is an idea for what to do with the leaves, flowers your little one collects on a nature walk.
It can be a simple project or more fancy, you can do a t-shirt, or placemat or napkins. For the pounding I would suggest a wooden block or rubber mallot instead of a hammer!
you can also google the idea for more ways to use this technique.

basically you are using the natural pigment of a leaf or flower and smashing them into a fabric for a permanent stain. it is fun because of all the banging.

http://www.flower-press.com/leaf-pounding.htm

i guess you will have to figure out if your little one can handle this project.


----------



## yaboobarb (Mar 23, 2002)

Ijust signed up for a new newsletter from
www.babyzone.com

It is not a very holistic website, but you can sign up for a local newsletter and each week it tells you things to doin your area for famlies.

It also has places to post your buisness, for you homebusiness mommas!


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

: just found this.


----------



## crlacey80 (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't know if this was already posted, so sory for a possible duplicate.

We took brown lunch bags and colored faces on them for puppets.

For Christmas, we let DD put her painted handprints on t-shirts and aprons for family members.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

is this group still going?


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

no, it's two years old, but people are apparently still using it for ideas!









feel free to post more if you'd like!


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

thanks, didnt even see the year, just feb and march


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

What awesome ideas here! Thanks for a great thread!


----------



## WildChildWeaver (Feb 8, 2005)

Any chance of having another thread start up? I just found this and would love to get more ideas.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

I just found this thread too!







Awesome Ideas Mamas!


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

posting to subscribe - don't know if there is a "real" way i'm s'posed to do this..........


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchyconmomma*
posting to subscribe - don't know if there is a "real" way i'm s'posed to do this..........

If you look up at the top right of the window with the messages, you'll see "Thread Tools". Click on that and then click on the third option that comes down.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

I don't know if this site has been posted or not.....way too many posts to check to find out!







......but it has some good craft ideas and themes. http://www.freekidcrafts.com/free_kid_craft_ideas.html

This page has some great suggestions for painting.
http://www.freekidcrafts.com/kid-painting-ideas.html


----------



## mandalamama (Sep 1, 2004)

subscribing!







also getting a LOT of ideas and saving them. my daughter is only 10.5 months old but i guess she's in the toddler phase already, she's standing and cruising but gets really frustrated with baby toys. she's happy with wooden puzzles, both chewing and solving









i've made Willow her own "baby book" by using heavy sheet protectors, colored paper, and saving all of the baby magazines that were sent to me during pregnancy. i cut out baby faces and babies, and use stickers and markers and glue to decorate each page. i have theme pages, like "smiling" or "bathtime" or "sleepy babies". i experimented with tape across the top to keep her from pulling out the pages, it didn't work well. so i run a line of stick glue across the top, once on each page and once between the pages, to seal the top shut well. i used 3 plastic link-a-doos through the holes to keep the book together. Willow LOVES her baby book!


----------



## Aziah (May 10, 2005)

Whoever recommended the bucket of water with clothes pins in it was a GENIOUS! Who would have THOUGHT?!!! DD absolutley LOVED it!!! She is 1 and she actually played for 30 min on our deck with it (a record).

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! I am now anxious to try some other things!

BTW - the colored ice cubes...cool for DD...but mommys fingers got stained


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Oh, my fingers are always stained with something. I didn't even think to warn you b/c I'm so used to it.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm posting on here so that it will send updates to my email.









Something I do with ds a lot (he's 18 months old now) - and have been doing since he was crawling good is to give him an old yogurt container (8 oz tupperware) with about an ounce of water in it and a pastry brush and let him do whatever he wants with it. He paints himself, the floor, the walls, the cats, and dumps the rest on the floor and stomps in. I get a good 45 minutes out of that. Then I mop. LOL I don't pay too much attention to the walls and stuff that he 'paints'. It dries and you can't tell, so I don't worry about it. Besides, he is 'cleaning' for me. *grin*


----------



## greenT (May 31, 2005)

painting with water is a great idea. we went to a class
that had a chalkboard on the bottom 3 feet of the wall
and the kids painted that with water.

we do a lot of painting on used cereal boxes. i put
down a big tabalecloth on the kitchen floor and
put out paints in yogurt cups (i limit the color pallette
to how many yogurt containers are sitting in the recycle
bin).

i love so many of these craft ideas - especially since
the cold weather is around the corner...


----------



## SillyMommy (May 13, 2003)

My son, 2.5, loves water play and I happened upon a great game the other day. I got breakfast cooked and the kitchen cleaned! I gave him a muffin pan and a cup of water and he sat there filling up every cup. Then I gave him some lids (from milk jugs, etc - we have them saved for other crafts) and he sat there putting a lid in each muffin section - then he added coins. Then he moved over to his stove to cook the muffins. Lots of water on the floor but the cleanup was super easy.


----------



## jule924 (Aug 19, 2004)

This is great!! I'm so doing some of these next week!! I love the water "painting" idea. The floor could use a mopping anyhow!!


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

you guys are great!


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

I am really glad there is a thread like this. I want to join right away and will read more of the posts in the morning.

I have been looking for something like this....


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

this thread rocks! thanks sharing all your great ideas mamas!


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Adding an idea and subscribing...

my ds is big into dancing, so we take new songs and make up new dances for them... like the "washing the car" dance and the "stacking the shelves" dance...

we also make tents out of blankets and pillows and read stories in our "fort"

now we're working on writing letters of the alphabet!


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

Ooooh. I haven't made a tent for a while. I think we will be bringin' the kitchen chairs into the living room tonight.


----------



## Jay Jay (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm so glad I noticed this thread! My son is nearly 2.5 and if he becomes remotely bored, he asks for TV. I'm ready to put them at the curb on garbage day!

One of the things that gets me through cooking dinner, or kitchen clean up is letting him get naked in his old baby tub. I fill it with warm water and bubbles and he gets some of his float planes and boats. I give him kitchen accessories that dont hold water (funnel, strainer) so that there isn't water everywhere, although it does leave a lot of water around. I put a couple of towels around the ground where the tub is and then when he's done getting water everywhere, the towels that dry it up leave a great clean spot! Its like half of my floor is clean and I didn't have to do much!

This idea has probably already been posted, or something similar, but it was fun sharing my little story anyway!









Jackie


----------



## Euromom (Jan 28, 2005)

We did something fun today with our neighbor boys. We set up a puppet theater using a couple of kid-sized chairs and a table cloth and I recorded them. Later when their mom came to pick them up we all sat together on the couch and watched it on the big tv. Being recorded made them want to try really hard at the puppets. And they loved seeing themselves on tv and showing it to their mom. It was a blast! If you want to could extend the activity by first making the puppets yourselves and/or act out a fairytale.


----------



## ambiguousinamber (Nov 9, 2005)

This thread is a lifedaver!! I am SO TIRED of being asked again and again and again to watch a movie! And to come up with ideas while nursing a newborn every 2 hours or so is a bit exhausting! I do have some input of ideas that another mom gave me when I callled her in desperation one day. My older son was able to do this and then the younger son played. We made a masking tape race track all over the living room floor. Another idea that was great (and so easy) was a big box. I did nothing to it and it was a house, a turtle shell, a cave.... you name it and the boys imagined it. We also have some bean bags that were given to us (by above mom I had called) and they were fun to toss into the box. (And it's somtihing the little guy doesn't get in trouble for throwing in the house) THe only other thing my toddler found interesting was getting an old coffee can and putting a slit in the top and putting those styrofoam shapes into it one by one, this occupied him for about an hour and a half one day.


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

This is a great thread. I have been feeling down about the boring activites for my DD. She has developmental delays so this is exactly what I was looking for. I will definatley read more later for some more ideas.

thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## thetallestmaxham (Sep 9, 2004)

not sure if this has been posted yet or not (sorry - not time to cruise through all the posts!):

sometimes we let our dd help us cook (2yo) and some times having her 'help' just doesn't work. the other day i was cooking rice, and needed to distract dd from helping, so i gave her the rest of the uncooked rice, a few small bowls, a plastic funnel, and a few small measuring cups and she went to town! for about 30 minutes, she poured rice from bowl to bowl, let the rice run through her fingers, pretended to eat it (well, and ate some of it too....) but overall had a lot of fun. this might be more of an outdoors thing, unless you don't mind having to sweep/vacuum afterwards.







good texture, noise, etc.

i think next time i'll let her play with some dried beans that have been languishing in the pantry for the last year. i'm pretty sure they're small enough to not be a choking hazard, although we're pretty much past that stage...


----------



## thetallestmaxham (Sep 9, 2004)

thought of another one:

prolly a bit too soon for my 2yo, but making necklaces/bracelets out of different types of pasta. a lot of the noodles have big holes you could string a shoelace through (the ends won't fray like regular yarn or whatever,) and sometimes you can buy colored pasta. failing that, you could let the child color the pasta with regular old markers, thereby designing their own 'beads'! generic pasta is pretty cheap and you can always take the necklace apart and reuse the pasta too.


----------



## wintermagick (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breathe*
Welcome, All! The sharing continues! If you're just joining us, be sure to check out the thread for January with lots of cool ideas for activities for toddlers:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=36466

Here's the updated schedule for posting this month and next -- and of course I'm happy to add anyone who wants to join in!

2/2 sleepies & Hannah
2/9 momcat & peggy
2/16 Bella's Mama & lisa2s
2/23 grumo & carminex
3/2 oceanbaby & mama2kyla
3/9 brookelynnp & tinaq
3/16 MirandaW & MegsMom
3/23 LiminalOne & reesa
3/30 Drewsmom and Aloha Deb

Keep up the great work, mamas!
THX!
El

I would like to join in... how exactly does it work? Is it that you assign a week to a mommy and she shares activities or milestones here DC have reached that week?

Thanks!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Deanna, that is how it worked but it was over two years ago!







If you want to go ahead and take a week, please do!


----------



## Euromom (Jan 28, 2005)

Should we start a new thread since the original is so old or continue with this one?


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm jumping in, but just reading until I figure out how this works.


----------



## wintermagick (Feb 19, 2006)

A new one might not be a bad idea.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

subscribing this thread is cool.


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

Can I play too? I just found this thread.

I have a 2.5 year old.
One thing that she thought was fun was to make edible snowflakes.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. You take a large flour (works better, more plyable) tortilla. Fold it in 1/2, then 1/2 again. Cut shapes (triangles etc) out of it to make a snowflake (like you do for paper snowflakes)-The fancy scissors would make this look even better.

Unfold and place on a cookie sheet.
Mix sugar and cinnamon together and sprinke on top.
Cook for 7-10 mins until the sugar is melted and bubbly (give or take a few mins)

Let cool and eat.
------------------------
Also, I bought a bunch of different grades of sandpaper. I had her color them (I also drew a picture) on the rough part.
Hear up the iron.
Iron the sandpaper sheet, rough side down onto a sheet of paper.
The heat melts the crayon into a pointalistic picture rendition.
The different grades make each picture look different, and then explain why.
Fun stuff!

Sandy


----------



## wintermagick (Feb 19, 2006)

My DD's 13 month old list of words so far:

1.Mama
2.Dada
3.Boohbah (the show for babies and her favorite, of course - "MMMM...bah!")
4.Hisssssssss (her way of identifying cats). She also now says Cat.
5.Paula (name of my parents' dog)
6.Hi!
7.Bye-bye
8.Car
9.Bear
10.Book ("****")
11.Baba
12.Baby
13.Duck
14.Dog


----------



## SillyMommy (May 13, 2003)

Was a new one started? I'd love some ideas for a 3 and 1 yo.


----------

